#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-17
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کسی هست
<ahmad> جواب بده
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> سوال دارم
<miadbahrami> ahmad, ?
<ahmad> کی ترجمه ی اوبونتو تموم میشه
<ahmad> اگر خودتون نمیتونید
<ahmad> یه حساب بزارید
<ahmad> تا طرفتارها
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> چون تو اوبونتو جای پ
<ahmad_> \
<ahmad_> میاد
<ahmad_> جای د عوض شده
<ahmad_> داشتم مینوشتم
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> این قضیه ی پایدار بودن چیه
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه پایدار تره
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> این قضیه پایدار بودن چیه
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه پایدار تره
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> لطفا همراهی کنید
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کسی نیست؟
<ahmad_> لطفا کمک کنید
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> لطفا کمکم کنید
<the-light> ahmad_: flood nakonin! ghavanine irc ro bekhunin badan soal konin
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه اوبونتا تا حالا پایدار تره
<ahmad_> اصلا پایداری یعنی چی؟
<ahmad_> لطفا فارسی بنویسید
<ahmad_> چی شد؟
<ahmad_> ببخشید منو
<ahmad_> قوانینو کجا نوشتن
<ahmad_> سوال دارم
<ahmad_> بپرسم
<ahmad_> یا برم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه ی اوبونتو پایدار تره؟
<everplays> ahmad_, lts-a
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه ی اوبونتو پایدار تره؟
<ahmad_> پایداری حالا چی هستش
<ahmad_> منضور از پایداری چیه
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> ایا نسخه ی ۱۰.۴
<ahmad_> از ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad_> پایدار تره؟
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> نسخه ی ۱۰.۴ پایدار تره یا ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> برم اگر نمیتونید جواب بدین؟
<vahid> ahmad_: hich kodom
<ahmad_> 10.4
<ahmad_> مگه
<ahmad_> lts
<ahmad_> نیست
<vahid> ahmad_: are hast
<ahmad_> مگه ال تی اس پایدار تر نیست
<vahid> ahmad_: na
<ahmad_> پس کدوم نسخه از اوبونتو پایدار تره
<ahmad_> ؟
<vahid> ahmad_: farghi nadaran baham
<ahmad_> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ
<ahmad_> بخون
<ahmad_> قسمت
<ahmad_> آیا اوبونتو نسخه‌های Enterprise دارد؟
<vahid> ahmad_: na nadarad
<ahmad_> پس چی نوشته اونجا
<vahid> ahmad_: mozakhraf
<ahmad_> مطمعا هستی؟
<vahid> ahmad_: bale
<ahmad_> یه سوال دیگه دارم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> بپرسم
<vahid> ahmad_: khejalat nakesh bepors
<ahmad_> این برنامه هایی که تو ی اوبونتو هست و باید دانلودشون کونی رو میگن مخازن نه؟
<vahid> ahmad_: bale
<ahmad_> ایا راهی هست که این مخازن دانلود شدرو یه جایی ذخیره کنم
<ahmad_> که اگر اوبونتو رو پاک کردم
<ahmad_> از بین نره
<ahmad_> و به راحتی بتونم دوباره نصبشون کنم
<vahid> ahmad_: are mitoni dvd ubuntu ro bekhari
<vahid> ahmad_: forshgah citoo mifrooshe
<ahmad_> نه نه اشتباه نکن
<vahid> sahabesh injast
<ahmad_> من اوبونتو رو دارم
<ahmad_> مثلا اگر یه بار کد ام پی تری رو اگر دانلود کردم
<ahmad_> تفعهی بد که اوبونتو رو خواستم نصب کنم دیگه به اینترنت وصل نشم و از همون قبلیه استفاده کنم
<vahid> ahmad_: mitoni apt ro jori tanzim koni ke package ha ro cache kone
<ahmad_> ؟
<vahid> ahmad_: hamoon kari ke shoma mikhahid
<ahmad_> واضحه تر بگو
<vahid> ahmad_: azin vazehtar balad nistam
<ahmad_> زیر دیپلوم بگویید
<ahmad_> ببینید
<ahmad_> مثلا من از طریق مخازن
<ahmad_> یه بازی دانلود میکنم
<ahmad_> مصلما وقتی اوبونتو رو پاک کنم
<ahmad_> اونم پاک میشه
<ahmad_> من میخوام کاری کنم که یه جایی ذخیرش کنم
<ahmad_> که دوباره هم بتونم استفاده کنم
<vahid> farsi nanevisid
<vahid> nemitoonam dorost bekhonam
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> منم به انگلیسی زیاد وارد نیستم
<ahmad_> سلام اقای توکلی
<ahmad_> سوالی دارم
<ahmad_> هستید؟
<ahmad_> اقای توکلی هستید
<ahmad_> ؟
<Mahdi_> salam
<Mahdi_> man ubuntum dochare moshkel shode kasi az dustan hast rahnamaii konee?
<Mahdi_> hal men naseren yansoroni?
<SterniX> Mahdi_ moshkeleto bego
<SterniX> age kesi bood behet komak mikone
<SterniX> !ask | Mahdi_
<lubotu3> Mahdi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mahdi_> mamnun
<Mahdi_> nasb kardam
<Mahdi_> man ru ubuntum ye ns2 2.34
<Mahdi_> dar marhaleye akhar file .bashrc ro taghir dadam
<Mahdi_> va ye irad to taghir bood ke
<Mahdi_> mojebe error tu terminal mishod
<Mahdi_> tavajohi nakardam behesh
<Mahdi_> alan ubuntu tu safheye welcome screen gir mikone
<Mahdi_> ba vared kardane password
<Mahdi_> dobare miad hamunja
<Mahdi_> zemnan file bashrc ro tu recovery az tarigh command umadam virayesh konam ke nemidunam chera hamash pak shod
<Mahdi_> do u know any thing about this?
<SterniX> bezan touche bashrc
<Mahdi_> koja?
<Mahdi_> chi mishe?
<SterniX> to ~
<SterniX> bezan touch .bashrc
<SterniX> age bashrc ro pak karde bashi
<SterniX> ls -lsa neshon mide
<Mahdi_> hiddene neshun nemide
<Mahdi_> amma file pak nashode
<Mahdi_> khalie
<SterniX> /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files injaro ye sar bezan Mahdi_
<Mahdi_> bad copy konam? replace?
<Mahdi_> man faghat az bakhshe recovery be ~ dastresi daram
<Mahdi_> na mode graphic
<SterniX> alan to terminaly?
<SterniX> Mahdi_ shell ro avaz nakardi?!
<Mahdi_> na windowsam
<SterniX> shayd noe shell ro avaz kardi vase hamin login nemikone
<Mahdi_> ye id yahoo ya gmail mituni bedi bad sohbat konim?
<SterniX> to che runlevel miyay bala?
<Mahdi_> man bayad beram
<SterniX> brb
<SterniX> alan miyam
<Mahdi_> ye email bede emshab mail mizanam. alan bayad beram
<Mahdi_> ye saat dige miam.
<Mahdi_> bye
<miadbahrami> kasi ba compiz kar karde
<Mahdi> salam setrix
<Mahdi> sternix
<Mahdi> i came
<SterniX> salam Mahdi
<Mahdi> khob dashtid migoftid
<SterniX> Mahdi yebar dige az avali migi chi kar kardi ke nemizare login koni
<SterniX> va alan vaghti mikhay vared beshi che etefagi miyofte?!
<SterniX> hamasho poshte sare ham benevis lotfan
<Mahdi> ns2 basb kardam
<Mahdi> va dar ghesmati az nasb file .bashrc ro virayesh kardam ba ye khate eshtebah
<Mahdi> alan safheye login miad
<Mahdi> pass ro mizanam
<Mahdi> dobare safheye login load mishe
<Mahdi> albate abi rang shode
<Mahdi> an un moghe
<SterniX> ns2 chiye?
<Mahdi> ye narmafzar shabih saze shabake
<SterniX> Mahdi ba root miyay bala?!
<Mahdi> ba root tu recovery va command line mitoonam kar konam
<Mahdi> manzooret ine ke alan biam bala
<Mahdi> ?
<SterniX> chera to recovery ?!
<Mahdi> jaye dige nemishe
<SterniX> chera to halate adi nemitoni kar koni ba terminal?
<SterniX> to halate adi ke miyay bala
<SterniX> bezan
<SterniX> ctrl+alt+f1
<SterniX> onja bebin mitoni login koni?!
<Mahdi> migam aslan az login nemitune rad she va bere tu mohite ubuntu
<SterniX> niyazi nist ke login koni ke
<SterniX> vaghti ke safe miyad akhare boot shodan
<SterniX> bezan ctrl+alt+f1
<SterniX> inja varede ye mohit terminal mishi
<Mahdi> badesh chi?
<SterniX> az onja mitoni bebini mitoni ba user adi login koni ya na
<SterniX> onja age tonesti
<SterniX> khob ke hichi
<SterniX> age natonesti
<SterniX> bayad did chera
<Mahdi> mohite terminal age bashe mitunam ehtemanal
<Mahdi> moshkel ba gnomee
<SterniX> age moshkelet bashrc bashe ba mohite terminal ham bayad irad dashte bashi
<SterniX> age nabashe
<SterniX> khob irad nadari
<Mahdi> inke tu recovery mode dastresi be terminal daram ba un yeki nist natijash?
<SterniX> na
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> جواب سلام واجبه
<ahmad_> سوال دارم
<Mahdi> ok pas man miram chek konam
<Mahdi> salam
<ahmad_> نسخه ی ۱۰.۴ پایدار تره یا ۱۱.۱۰
<SterniX> tu recovery to init 2 ya 3 hast Mahdi
<Mahdi> yani chi?
<SterniX> ahmad_ salam, mage ba vahid sohbat nakardi dar in mored?
<ahmad_> با من هستید
<ahmad_> هنوز قانع نشدم
<ahmad_> لطفا کامل بگید
<ahmad_> اگر میشه
<ahmad_> لطفا
<SterniX> Mahdi to recovery varet runlevel 1 mishi
<SterniX> kolan systemesh fargh mikone
<SterniX> ahmad_ manzoret az paydar tar chiye?
<Mahdi> nemidunam in run level 1 chie amma agar manzoor roote are
<ahmad_> اینجا رو بخونید
<ahmad_> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ
<SterniX> na nist Mahdi
<ahmad_> آیا اوبونتو نسخه‌های Enterprise دارد؟
<SterniX> Mahdi linux 7ta runlevel dare
<Mahdi> chie? chetor bayad beresam be un sath?
<SterniX> Mahdi tazekari?
<Mahdi> ta hodudi
<ahmad_> چی شد؟
<SterniX> tahala az to mohite terminal dastor shutdown ro dadi?!
<SterniX> !patience | ahmad_
<lubotu3> ahmad_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mahdi> reboot ro dadam ba sudo va kar karde
<SterniX> peyghamasho khondi?
<SterniX> Mahdi vaghti mizani reboot, ya shutdown -r,
<SterniX> in mirei to runlevel 6
<SterniX> vase halt, ya shutdown -h
<SterniX> mire to runlevel 0
<SterniX> to har runlevel ye seri dastor etefagh miyofte be tartib
<ahmad_> ای بابا
<SterniX> ke be ina migan rc scripts
<SterniX> hala recovery mire to runlevel 1
<SterniX> runlevel 1 single-user mode hastesh
<SterniX> ahmad_ mishe pm nadi lotfan
<ahmad_> یه عدد بگو مارو خلاص کن
<ahmad_> Û±Û°.Û´
<ahmad_> Û±Û±.Û±Û°
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<SterniX> نسخه‌های LTS با پشتیبانی طولانی مدت اوبونتو هر ۲ سال یک بار منتشر میشوند. نسخه LTS آینده اوبونتو، طبق پیش بینی‌های به عمل آمده در سال ۲۰۱۲ منتشر خواهد شد.
<SterniX> ino khondi?!
<SterniX> aya nemishe 10.4 ro upgrade kard?!
<Mahdi> sari safhe pak mishe va bad tu safheye jadid ye sevvomesh neveshte mishe va sari mire
<SterniX> chi pak mishe Mahdi ?!
<Mahdi> hamun safheye bad az dastore reboot
<ahmad_> Û±Û°.Û´
<ahmad_> Û±Û±.Û±Û°
<ahmad_> کدوم
<ahmad_> بهتره
<SterniX> salam kito
<SterniX> salam hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, salam :)
<SterniX> Mahdi rafti to tty1 ?
<alabd> salam be hame , kasi alan az tarighe irancell simcard/wimax vasl hast ?
<KiTO> salam SterniX jan
<Mahdi> mamnun SterniX . fekr mikonam bayad dobare nasbesh konam
<SterniX> Mahdi in windows nistesh ke intori bahash barkhord mikoni
<SterniX> mitoni baresh gardoni
<Mahdi> bavar kon man windowsham ro barha bargardundam
<Mahdi> amma in ro nemidunam chi karesh konam
<SterniX> Mahdi koja zendegi mikoni?
<SterniX> kodom shahr
<Mahdi> tehran
<SterniX> Mahdi systemet laptope?!
<Mahdi> are
<Mahdi> vaio
<SterniX> farda chi kareie Mahdi ?
<Mahdi> farda az 13 ta 15 va az 17 be bad vaghtam azade
<SterniX> az saat 6-8 Mahdi ?!
<SterniX> farda laptopeto biyar to TehLUG
<SterniX> onja bache hastan, hatman rahnamiet mikonan
<Mahdi> kojast? chie?
<SterniX> http://tehlug.org
<Mahdi> ok mamnun
<SterniX> khahehsh
<Mahdi> enshaallah betunam biam
<SterniX> Mahdi ghabl az shoro jalase biya bego
<SterniX> pirooz bashi
<Mahdi> enshaallah beresam ghable shoroo
<SterniX> man beram felan
<SterniX> inshala Mahdi
<Mahdi> bazam mamnun
<Mahdi> movafagh bashi
<SterniX> hidensoft hasi?
<hidensoft> SterniX, yap
<SterniX> hidensoft tehLUG miyay farda?!
<hidensoft> SterniX, ehtemalan
<hidensoft> age khab namoonam
<SterniX> ok omadi ye neda bede
<SterniX> man ba badge karajLUG miyam :D
<hidensoft> SterniX, :))
<KiTO> SterniX jan , ye tozihi dar morede lug midi , va TehLUG
<hidensoft> KiTO, Lug e dige , tozih dar mored chish mikhay ?
<SterniX> to KiTO LUG = Linux User Group hastesh
<SterniX> onja karbaran linux dore ham jam mishan
<SterniX> va hala ya matlabi hast ya baham harf mizanan
<SterniX> age kesi moshkeli dashate bashe miporse o ina
<SterniX> bishtar hadaf dore ham bodane
<SterniX> na ye conferance 1005 elmi
<KiTO>   aha , gereftam , d(^_^d)
<KiTO> voroodesh omoomie , va inke sayere shahrha ham daran ya faghat tehrane ?
<SterniX> KiTO manzoret in bood -- >> d(^_^)b
<SterniX> baghiey shaharahro midoan ye chandta daran
<SterniX> va bale KiTO
<SterniX> hame mitonan biyan
<KiTO> SterniX jan manzooram thumbs-up bood !!
<KiTO> in LUG ham chize jalebi bayad bashe !!
<SterniX> KiTO zanjun dare, esfahan midonam dare
<SterniX> karaj ke man miram dare
<SterniX> tehran ke bale
<SterniX> va ye chandja dige
<KiTO> SterniX jan merci , tozihate kameli bood
<SterniX> khahehs KiTO
<SterniX> be sitesh ham ye sari bezanin khobe
<KiTO> Ok , tnx
<SterniX> tehlug.org
<SterniX> va tehranlug.org KiTO
<reza> salam
<hidensoft> reza, salam
<reza> bebakhsid man taze kar ba ubuntu ro shoro karad(3 roze)
<reza> alan ye moshkele asasi daram
<SterniX> hidensoft smsam nemiran :((
<SterniX> asab nadaram aslan
<SterniX> reza moshkelto bepors, bache ha age bodan komaket mikonan
<hidensoft> !ask | reza
<lubotu3> reza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reza> nemidonam chi kar kardam ke  lancher samte  chepe desktopam nist
<hidensoft> reza, ubuntu chand
<reza> 11.10
<reza> alan ba ubuntu 2d umadam bala daram kar mikonam.
<hidensoft> hm, nemidoonam , vasa bebin az doostan hazer kasi nazari dar
<hidensoft> dare*
<reza> dostan man az in ubuntu lanati kheyli khosham umade!!
<reza> dashtam bahash hal mikardam
<reza> namard zed hal zad!!!!!!
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<reza> salam
<reza> dostan kesi nazari nadare darmorede moshkele man?
<reza> yani man beram?!
<SterniX> reza sabr kon
<SterniX> !patience | reza
<lubotu3> reza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<KiTO> salam reza , mishe begi moshkelet chie ?
<KiTO> akharin chizayi ke nasb kardi chia boodan ?
<reza> man nemidonam che ghalati kardam ke lancher samte chape nist.
<KiTO> alan ba zadan dokmeye logo-key che etefaghi miofte
<reza> golden dic ro faghat nasb kardam be khoda.
<KiTO> wait a min
<reza> man ba ybuntu 2d bala omadam
<KiTO> alan panele bala hast ?
<reza> chera hast.
<reza> man az hamin alan az hame dostan mazerat mikham,begin chera?
<reza> khodam migam:chon rahnemaee kardane ye adame nashi kheyli sakhte.
<KiTO> reza , lotfan in juri sohbat nakonid ke shadid narahat misham
<KiTO> manam inja mobtadiam vali age chizi ro bedunam hatman rahnemayi mikonam
<KiTO> ba usere guest va unity login koni hanooz launcher hast ?
<reza> bashe.
<KiTO> reza , hasti ? test kardi ?
<SterniX> reza chera xchat ya kvirc ya pidgin ro estefade nemikoni vase chat inja!
<reza> ahan!
<SterniX> bezan apt-get install xchat
<SterniX> ya kvirc
<hidensoft> just irssi
<hidensoft> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-18
<miadbahrami>  service gdm stop kar nemikone mikham graphic cardamo driveresho nasb konam
<vahid> miadbahrami: rabti be karte graphic nadare
<vahid> miadbahrami: ba root stop kon
<miadbahrami> vahid, mikhamdriver nasb konam mige gdm stop kon
<miadbahrami> vahid, ba rootam nemishe
<vahid> miadbahrami: che error e mide?
<miadbahrami> vahid, yadam nist wait
<miadbahrami> stop
<miadbahrami> vahid, stop: unknow instance
<miadbahrami> vahid, zadam sudo sevice gdm stop
<vahid> miadbahrami: ino mizani /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<vahid> miadbahrami: mage systemet rpm base hastesh?
<miadbahrami> vahid, na ubuntue
<vahid> miadbahrami: ino bezan /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<miadbahrami> vahid, inam kar nemikonw
<vahid> miadbahrami: hatam to ubuntu jadid hastid
<miadbahrami> vahid, are to 11.10 ham
<miadbahrami> vahid, ?
<vahid> miadbahrami: fargh karde fek konam mese gabl nist, document jadid ro bokhon
<SterniX> salam vahid
<SterniX> chetori vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: salam, khobam
<vahid> SterniX: khobi?
<SterniX> che khabara vahid ?
<SterniX> ari manam khobam
<SterniX> vahid rasti emroz lug miyay?
<miadbahrami> SterniX, salam chetori bebin to midooni ghaziye ma chiye
<miadbahrami> miadbahrami>  service gdm stop kar nemikone mikham graphic cardamo driveresho nasb konam
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: rabti be karte graphic nadare
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: ba root stop kon
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, mikhamdriver nasb konam mige gdm stop kon
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, ba rootam nemishe
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: che error e mide?
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, yadam nist wait
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> stop
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, stop: unknow instance
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, zadam sudo sevice gdm stop
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: ino mizani /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: mage systemet rpm base hastesh?
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, na ubuntue
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: ino bezan /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, inam kar nemikonw
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: hatam to ubuntu jadid hastid
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, are to 11.10 ham
<miadbahrami> <miadbahrami> vahid, ?
<miadbahrami> <vahid> miadbahrami: fargh karde fek konam mese gabl nist, document jadid ro bokhon
<SterniX> miadbahrami killall gdm ro emtehan kon
<SterniX> ya bezan
<SterniX> sudo init 3
<miadbahrami> SterniX, no process found mide
<SterniX> onja nasb kon
<vahid> miadbahrami: peyda kardam
<vahid> miadbahrami: sudo stop lightdm
<vahid> miadbahrami: az gdm be lightdm mohajerat shode :)
<SterniX> vahid benazaram raft init 3 :D
<vahid> mese inke zad
<mablue> salam
<mablue> 1 wifi ro ke khodesh detect kardaro minasbam bad cheraghe wifi ru loptop roshan mishe ama network manager enable wireless deactive hanuz?!!!
<mablue> chikar konaM
<miadbahrami> mablue, ehtemalan drivere wirelesset dorost nab nist
<ahmad_> کمک فوری
<ahmad_> خواهش میکنم
<ahmad_> داشتم اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ دانلود میکردم
<ahmad_> از دیروز شروع کردم
<ahmad_> یا پیروز
<ahmad_> یک گیگ و خورده ای دانلود شده بود
<ahmad_> یدفه برق رفت
<ahmad_> وقتی زدم
<ahmad_> از اول اومد
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> کمکم کنید
<ahmad_> خواهش میکنم
<ahmad_> خواهش میکنم
<ahmad_> میشه بگید اینجا رو برای چی درست کردید
<ahmad_> اَه
<aliali> slm
<aliali> man moghe nasb ubuntu dar dakhele windows ye moshkel daram
<aliali> :|
<aliali> ye error az ntfs mide !
<aliali> kasi nist ,shanse mas
<aliali> montazeram ta kasi j bede
<aliali> hasti
<aliali> :-?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light> satanix7: salam
<satanix7> the-light: salam bar shoma
<the-light> satanix7: hale shoma?
<satanix7> the-light: mamnoon
<the-light> satanix7: az ketab etun che khabar?
<satanix7> the-light: kodoom?
<the-light> satanix7: Qt
<satanix7> the-light: 4 chapter e dige ham neveshtam, vali hanooz kaamel nashode
<the-light> satanix7: mage kamel az aval bazbini shod?
<satanix7> the-light: na
<the-light> satanix7: aha ok. didam khabari nashode azash, goftam bebinam tu che marhaleie :)
<satanix7> the-light: kaar ziaad daare, chon mikham reference e Qt baashe
<the-light> satanix7: dorost, pas chand saali kar dare ta amade beshe
<satanix7> the-light: na baba! age vaght konam 4 elaa 6 maah e dige kaar daare
<the-light> satanix7: eyval kheyli Alie pas
<satanix7> the-light: aksare ketab haa Qt ro kheili sathi migan va aksare class haash ro moroor nemikonan
<satanix7> the-light: age man bekham amigh begam, in niazmand e ine ke khodam kaamel mosalat besham
<satanix7> the-light: va in mitalabe ke application baa Qt ziaad benevisam taa cham o kham e rize kaari haa ke too hich ketaabi nist dastam biad
<the-light> satanix7: are inam hast mosalat bayad bashe nevisande ta niaz haro bedune
<satanix7> the-light: yeki az dalayel e toolaani shodan e kaar ine, chon avval e kaar man chenin didi nadashtam, faghat jaaye khaali e ye ketab e farsi e Qt ro ehsas mikardam
<satanix7> the-light: vali badan be in samt raftam ke reference benevisam
<vahid> SterniX: khosh omadi
<SterniX> mamnon vahid
<the-light> satanix7: dorost, hatman kamel o khub khahad bud
<the-light> satanix7: tasmim kheyli khubi gerefti, kheyli bedard mikhore
<the-light> satanix7: movafagh bashi :)
<satanix7> the-light: merci
<satanix7> the-light: be che saboon haayi code mizani?
<satanix7> zaboon
<the-light> satanix7: C python
<satanix7> the-light: man bad az in kaar mikham ye ketaab e Python benevisam
<the-light> Qt ro tazegia alaghe mand shodam yad begiram
<satanix7> the-light: python khoob baladi?
<the-light> satanix7: dar aun had ke mikhay ketab benevisi na, rah andaze karaye khodame bishtar
<princef> سلام.
<SterniX> salam princef
<princef> لایبر آفیس متن فارسی رو حرف به حرف نمایش می ده
<princef> چطوری درست میشه؟
<princef> icu ro ham upgrade kardam
<princef> dorost nashod
<princef> :S
<SterniX> princef fontesho avaz kardi?!
<princef> are
<princef> ba hameye font ha hamintoorie
<SterniX> nemidonam princef
<SterniX> bayad google konam
<princef> ممنون، چیزی پیدا نکردم.
<princef> بای
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-19
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> لطفا لینک دی وی دی اخرین ورژن اوبونتو رو بدید من کامپیوتر خانگی دارم با سی وی اینتل
<ahmad> شک دارم ۳۲ هستم یا ۶۴
<SterniX> ahmad cpu modelsh chiye
<ahmad> اینتل
<ahmad> لطفا بگید از کجا لینکشو میارید
<ahmad> بعدم یه لینک بدید که قابلیت ایس داشته باشه
<SterniX> link chiye?
<SterniX> ghbaleiyat chi chi dasahte bashe?
<ahmad> قبلی رو تا ۱ گیگو خورده ای دانلود کردم بد برق رفت
<ahmad> اونم رفت که رفت
<ahmad> قابلیت ایست
<SterniX> ahmad
<ahmad> بشه قطش کرد
<SterniX> modele cput chande
<ahmad> یا اول یه برنامه ی دانلود نصب کنم
<SterniX> nagoftam markesh chiye
<ahmad> اینتل
<ahmad> intel
<SterniX> hamashon gahbeliyate edamer ro daan
<SterniX> bayad barnamasho dashate bashi
<ahmad> برنامشو میدید
<SterniX> wget
<SterniX> wget -c
<ahmad> تو مخازن زدم چیزی نیومد
<ahmad> اومد
<ahmad> wget -c
<ahmad> زده بودم
<SterniX> wget -c http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ahmad> چه جوری wget -c
<ahmad> نصبش کنم
<SterniX> to terminal
<SterniX> wget bayad nasb bashe
<SterniX> -c dastore edamsh hast
<ahmad> یه برنامه ساده مثل ویندوز ندارید
<SterniX> in barname ke kheili sadast ahmad
<ahmad> پس از اول
<ahmad> بگو
<ahmad> چه جوری نصبش کنم
<ahmad> وچه جوری باهاش کار کنم
<ahmad> فارسی بنویسی بهتره
<SterniX> farsi nemitonam
<ahmad> اشکال نداره
<SterniX> ahmad to terminal bezan
<ahmad> ولی ما ایرانی هستیم
<SterniX> wget -c http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<SterniX> khodesh vasat dl mikone
<ahmad> راستی سرعتش از فایر فاکس بیشتره
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> barname sari hastesh
<ahmad> پس بیشتره؟
<SterniX> bastegi be pahnaye bandet dare ahmad
<ahmad> نصبت به فایر فاکسو میگم
<SterniX> vase man ke ba ff yeki boode
<SterniX> man az down them all estefade mikonam vase ff
<ahmad> این چه طوره
<ahmad> downthemall
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> in age ba gui rahati khobe
<SterniX> man az on estefade mikonam age az wget estefade nakonam
<ahmad> میگی لینک دی وی دی رو از کجا اوردی
<ahmad> بد با این برنامه چه جوری دستو ایست بدم
<ahmad> چه جوری ادامه بدم
<ahmad> اگر ریست کردم برای ادامه چی بنویسم
<SterniX> ctrl+c dastore ist
<SterniX> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ahmad> تو همن فایل دانلود میریزه؟
<ahmad> دستو ادامه
<ahmad> -c
<ahmad> هستش
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> age to on dir bashi
<SterniX> are hamonja mirzie
<ahmad> متوجه نشد
<ahmad> الان داره کجا میریزه
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> terminal ro koja baz kardi?
<SterniX> ehtemalan to ~
<ahmad> فهمیدم
<ahmad> من اسم احمد
<ahmad> برای خودم انتخاب کردم
<ahmad> داره تو احمد میریزه
<SterniX> pas to /home/ahmad rikhti
<ahmad> راستی چرا وقتی میخوام ×برای افیس رو بزنم
<ahmad> طول میکشه بره بیرون
<SterniX> office?
<ahmad> یا میخوام صفحه باز کنم طول میکشه
<ahmad> اپن افیسو میگم
<SterniX> nemidonam
<ahmad> ایا ربطی به پایداری داره؟
<SterniX> shayd chon hajime
<SterniX> paydari chiye ahmad ?
<ahmad> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,19477.msg178073/boardseen.html#new
<ahmad> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,25482.0.html
<ahmad> حالا اگر شما جای من بودی
<ahmad> Û±Û°.Û´
<ahmad> نصب میکردی
<ahmad> یا ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad> من ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad> دوست دارم
<SterniX> man ke jaye shoma nistam
<ahmad> و میخوام بدون کدوم پایدار تره
<SterniX> hishkodomo ha nasb nakardam va nemikonam reastesho bekhay
<ahmad> چرا؟
<SterniX> ahmad manzoret az paydari chiye?!
<ahmad> اینو بخون
<ahmad> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/FAQ
<SterniX> ino khondam
<ahmad> قسمت
<ahmad> آیا اوبونتو نسخه‌های Enterprise دارد؟
<SterniX> khob enterprise che rabti be paydari dare?!
<ahmad> منم خودم اسمشو شنیدم
<ahmad> اما اینجا رم بخون
<ahmad> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,25482.0.html
<SterniX> khob chera ino be man midi ahmad
<SterniX> khodet bekhon natije begir azash
<ahmad> شما چه نتیجه ای گرفتید
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> man nazare shakhsim ineke hichvaght az ubuntu estefade nakonam
<ahmad> چرا؟
<ahmad> بگویید
<ahmad> لطفا
<SterniX> chon dost nadaram ahmad
<SterniX> az ubuntu khosham nemiyad
<SterniX> in yani narmafzare azad
<ahmad> اگر میشه بگید چرا دوست ندارید
<SterniX> dalile vojod in hame distro mokhtalef dost dashtane
<SterniX> on hese ahmad
<SterniX> chera baziya az abi khosheshon miyad baziya az ghermez?
<ahmad> چرا؟
<ahmad> برای من فرق خواصتی نداره
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> man az debian estefade mikonam
<SterniX> slackware ro ham estefade kardam
<ahmad> چه طوره؟
<ahmad> کدوم بهتره؟
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> hardotashon aliyan
<ahmad> بالا خره
<ahmad> یکی نباید بهتر باشه
<SterniX> na
<ahmad> از اوبونتو قشنگ ترند
<ahmad> و راحترند
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> ghashangi?!
<ahmad> بله
<SterniX> ghashangi ro to chi mibini ahmad ?
<vahid> SterniX: salam chetori?
<SterniX> saalm vahid
<ahmad> شکل مدرنتر و راحتری برای فهم انسان داشته باشه
<SterniX> mamnon khobam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: dishab moshkele hal shode
<vahid> SterniX: wireles
<SterniX> in soal bood vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: are :)
<SterniX>  javaesh mishe na
<ahmad> راستی شاید جناب وحید در بارهی پایداری بیشتر بدونند
<vahid> SterniX: ajab, man ke kheili khaste bodam dishab badesh khabidam
<vahid> SterniX: emroozam khab mondam
<SterniX> manam saat 2khabidam
<vahid> SterniX: kheili zood khabidi :D
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> khate boodam akhe kheili vahid
<SterniX> 4saat 2rah bodam
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> برم
<vahid> SterniX: are vaghean kheili mardi
<SterniX> ahmad man mafhometo az paydari nafahmidam
<ahmad> ولش کون
<SterniX> age to zibari ro to rahati mibini
<ahmad> در بارهی دبیان و..
<SterniX> aptitude zibast
<SterniX> portage zibast
<ahmad> نوشتی
<SterniX> gentoo ziba mahsob mishe
<ahmad> اسم اون یکی اسکولر بود
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> debian ziba mahsob mishe
<SterniX> az lahaze inke rahat bashe slackware ziba bist ahmad
<SterniX> chon karash axar dastiye na autmation
<SterniX> vahid age KLUG karash dorst she
<SterniX> davatet mikonam biyay
<vahid> SterniX: felan tatile?
<SterniX> vahid FSUG 1shnbe hast?!
<vahid> SterniX: moshkel chiye?
<vahid> SterniX: are
<SterniX> vahid moshke ja hastesh
<vahid> SterniX: ahan
<SterniX> ja nadarim felan vahid :(
<SterniX> vahid kojast fsug
<the-light> ahmad: bebinid LTS mafhumesh Stable budan nist aslan, hamashun Stable hastan ama poshtibani LTS ta 2 saal o noskhe haye aslishun taghriban mahsub mishe
<vahid> SterniX: meydone baharestan charah mokhber dole
<SterniX> vahid mishe notice dad behet?
<ahmad> فارسی را پاس بدارید
<ahmad> لطفا
<the-light> channel farhange farsi aumadin mage!!
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> the-light on #persian hastsh
<SterniX> :D
<the-light> farsi e felan ta persian ;)
<ahmad> راستی کار ترجمه ی اوبونتو به کجا رسید
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterniX> lag nadaram ke
<SterniX> pas chera systema mord?!
<SterniX> salam the-light khoobi rasti?
<the-light> SterniX: tnx!
<SterniX> :)
<the-light> shoma chetori SterniX?!
<vahid> SterniX: sorry hamkaram karam dasht
<SterniX> shoma kiye the-light ?!
<SterniX> vali man ke ye nafaram khobam the-light mamnon :)
<the-light> SterniX: :)
<SterniX> vahid notice daryaf nemikoni kolan?!
<the-light> ahmad: wiki e slack o ubuntu ro bekhunin farghasho mifahmin, chizi bename behtarin tu linux shayad bi mani bashe, bastegi be user dare
 * vahid oh haji omad
<ahmad> sghl
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> یکی لینک دی وی دی اخرین ورژن اوبونتو رو بده
<ahmad> قبلیه سی دی بود
<ahmad> کمک
<SterniX> ubunto.com
<miadbahrami> ahmad, wait
<ahmad> همینه
<ahmad> mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/ubuntu-11.10-dvd-i386.iso
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> are
<SterniX> vase x86 hast
<SterniX> age systemet x86_64 hast
<SterniX> ziyad khob nist
<ahmad> من اینتل
<ahmad> دارم
<ahmad> Û³Û²
<ahmad> بیتی
<ahmad> یا ۶۴
<ahmad> شک دارم
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> نمیدونم
<SterniX> khob modele cput chi hast
<SterniX> modelesho bego
<SterniX> bad mishe fahmid 32 hast ya 4
<ahmad> از کجا بفهم مودلشو
<ahmad> از ترمینال میشه؟
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> ahmad mishe
<SterniX> vali alan yadam nist
<ahmad> ]d;hv ;kl
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> w8
<SterniX>  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<SterniX> inja bebin
<ahmad> processor	: 0 vendor_id	: GenuineIntel cpu family	: 6 model		: 23 model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz stepping	: 10 cpu MHz		: 1200.000 cache size	: 2048 KB physical id	: 0 siblings	: 2 core id		: 0 cpu cores	: 2 apicid		: 0 initial apicid	: 0 fdiv_bug	: no hlt_bug		: no f00f_bug	: no coma_bug	: no fpu		: yes fpu_exception	: yes cpuid level	: 13 wp		: yes flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr 
<ahmad> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<ahmad> model name	: Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5300  @ 2.60GHz
<ahmad> حالا کدومه؟
<SterniX>  E5300
<ahmad> حالا چند بیتیه؟
<ahmad> بیتی؟
<SterniX> http://ark.intel.com/products/35300/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E5300-%282M-Cache-2_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB%29
<ahmad> خواب نتیجه؟
<ahmad> ۶۴ بیتی؟
<SterniX> khab na bidar
<SterniX> khonid khodet ahmad ?
<ahmad> چطور؟
<SterniX> age khonde boodi
<SterniX> behet migoft Instruction Set chetoriye
<Omid> agha man in linkaye sourceforge ro chejuri tabdil konam?
<Omid> linkam ine:http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/png-mng/xv-3.10a-jumbo-patches-20050501.tar.gz
<ahmad> ببخشید
<SterniX> yani chi tabdil koni Omid ?!
<ahmad> من زیاد وارد نیستم
<Omid> mikham dwnload konam
<Omid> tahrime
<SterniX> neveshte 64 bit ahmad
<ahmad> پس این چیه
<ahmad> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<SterniX> cpu x86_64 hast ahmad
<ahmad> شما مطمعا هستید
<ahmad> ؟
<Omid> SterniX, mikham downloadesh kona, ama tahrime
<Omid> konam*
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> kokoja ino neveshte ahmad?
<SterniX> omid w8 yemin
<ahmad> تو همون ادرسی که برای اوبونتو دادی
<ahmad> address sizes	: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<ahmad> cpuinfo
<ahmad> cpuinfo
<SterniX> rabti nadare
<SterniX> Omid tor nadari?!
<Omid> na
<Omid> SterniX, na
<SterniX> ok Omid
<Omid> nasbesh konam?
<SterniX> age dari nasbesh kon
<SterniX> ba on biya
<Omid> tor chie?
<SterniX> the onion router
<SterniX> 100%[======================================>] 449,521     1.81M/s   in 0.2s
<SterniX> Omid alan mizaramesh to ifile.it
<SterniX> dlesh kon
<Omid> mamnun >:D<
<ahmad> من چیکار کنم
<SterniX> ahmad lotfan pm nade
<SterniX> va inke goftma systemet 64 biti hastesh
<ahmad> خواب نسخه دی وی دی سازگار را بدید لطفا
<SterniX> sabr kon
<ahmad> چی شد؟
<SterniX> ahmad yezare sabr kon
<SterniX> ahmad 11.10 ro mikhay?
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> اخریشو
<SterniX> http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/11.10/alpha-2/oneiric-dvd-amd64.iso
<ahmad> ببخشید این لینکو از کجا اوردید
<ahmad> میشه یاد بدین
<ahmad> این که نوشته amd
<ahmad> مال من
<ahmad> اینتل
<SterniX> ahmad reshtat computer hast?!
<ahmad> نه؟
<ahmad> چطور؟
<SterniX> chera mikhay ubuntu kar koni?!
<ahmad> دوست دارم
<SterniX> amd64 = X86_64
<ahmad> خواب مگه ننوشته amd
<SterniX> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<SterniX> inja yeja neveshte alternative downloads
<SterniX> ro on click kon
<ahmad> خواب
<ahmad> بعد
<SterniX> amd64 ye memariye cpu hast ahmad ke berahati mitone ham 32 bit va 64 bit ro kar kone
<SterniX> be system haye 64 bit migan x86_64 amd64 hata bazi mavageh EMT64 ham migan
<Omid> SterniX, ifile register mikhad?
<ahmad> بد
<ahmad> داشتید ادرس دانلودو میگفتید
<SterniX> na Omid
<SterniX> ahmad onja nevehte dvd
<SterniX> rosh clik kon
<ahmad> کجاشو میگی
<ahmad> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> harkodomo ke dost dari ahmad
<SterniX> az beyne in keshvara yeki ro emtehan kon
<ahmad> ببین من هنوز سر
<ahmad> amd64
<ahmad> intel x86
<ahmad> موندم
<SterniX> Omid hasti?!
<ahmad> ببخشید
<Omid> SterniX, bale
<miadbahrami> ahmad, chera
<SterniX> Omid ye site upload bede
<ahmad> کدوم مال منه
<SterniX> ya emaileto bede vasat email kon
<SterniX> ahmad goftam ke
<ahmad> میدونم
<SterniX> male shoma x86_64 hast
<Omid> SterniX, mituni mail koni baram?
<ahmad> ولی قانع نشدم
<SterniX> be x86_64 ham amd64 migan
<SterniX> chon ino amd sakhte
<miadbahrami> bacheha lotfan esme haamidigaro avale jomlehatoon benevisid adam befahme ki ba ki kar dare
<SterniX> are Omid maileto pm kon
<Omid> SterniX, resid?
<SterniX> are Omid
<ahmad> اینو
<ahmad> tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/11.10/alpha-2/oneiric-dvd-amd64.iso
<ahmad> دانلود کنم یا
<SterniX> are ahmad
<ahmad> tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/11.10/alpha-2/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> مطمعا
<ahmad> یه دی وی دی ها
<ahmad> اشتباه نگفته باشید
<SterniX> ahmad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<SterniX> hajmesho bebin ahmad
<ahmad> ببین اینجا هم نوشته amd
<ahmad> hd ,hd
<ahmad> ای وای
<ahmad> مگه میشه اینتل باشم ولی ای ام دی دانلود کنم
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> من احمق هستم نه؟
<SterniX> ahmad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<SterniX> ino bekhon
<ahmad> من زبانم قوی نیست
<ahmad> حرف شما سند
<ahmad> لینکو بدین دانلود کنم
<miadbahrami> ahmad, azizam manzoor ine ke x86 memariye intelast va amd 64 memariye amd ha
<miadbahrami> ahmad, harjofteshoon ham 64 bit hastan
<ahmad> پس فرقی نداره؟
<ahmad> یعنی میتونم
<ahmad> tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/11.10/alpha-2/oneiric-dvd-i386.iso
<ahmad> دانلود کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> inam mitoni download koni ahmad
<SterniX> ro system haye x86_64 mishe 32 bit ham ejra kard
<ahmad> شما یه لینک بده که بهترین ساز گاری رو داشته باشه
<ahmad> ممنون
<SterniX> hamin 64 ke dadam hamon ahmad
<ahmad> http://tw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dvd-releases/releases/11.10/alpha-2/oneiric-dvd-amd64.iso
<ahmad> این دیگه؟
<SterniX> are
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> خدا حافظ
<SterniX> Omid email omad
<Omid> SterniX, in file un nabuda!
<Omid> linkam ine:http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/png-mng/xv-3.10a-jumbo-patches-20050501.tar.gz
<SterniX> in hamoni bood ke dadi
<SterniX> man esmesho kotah kardam
<ahmad> با سلام دوباره
<ahmad> چرا انقدر حجمش زیاده
<ahmad> ۴.۱ گیگ
<ahmad> مگه چی توشه؟
<SterniX> dvd hastesh ahmad
<SterniX> kheili chiza
<ahmad_> راستی چقدر فضا برای نصبش بزارم
<ahmad_> ?
<SterniX> hadeghal 20 vase / va 30 vasse /home va 1.5 barabare ram vase swap
<ahmad_> من اینجوری نصب میکنم
<ahmad_> یه فضا میزارم برای خودش
<ahmad_> یه فضا هم برای
<ahmad_> swap
<SterniX> khob bayad /home va / joda bashe
<ahmad_> من میشه گفت مثل ویندوز نصبش میکنم
<ahmad_> راستی اگر بخوام ویندوز بریزم
<ahmad_> گزینش میره نه؟
<ahmad_> باید چیکار کنم؟
<SterniX> na
<SterniX> grub ro tanzim koni torish nemishe
<SterniX> hamash hast
<ahmad_> grub
<ahmad_> چیه؟
<ahmad_> ؟
<SterniX> grub yeki az bootloader haye linux hast
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> تو مرورگر فایرفاکس
<ahmad> سایتای فارسی
<ahmad> فونتشون
<ahmad> یه جوریه
<ahmad> چه جوری رفعش کنم
<ahmad> بعضیا از حرفها جداست
<ahmad> باید چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> کمک
<jeus> منم کمک
<jeus> منم خیلی بیشتر کمک
<jeus> اصلا من help
<jeus> اصلا من هل من ناصرا ینصرنی
<jeus> :))))
<jeus> ahmad, soaleto bepors harkee tonest komaket mide
<ahmad> تو فایر فاکس  وقتی تو بعضی سایت فارسی میرم فونتشون خانا نیست
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> بعضی حرفها جدا هستند
<jeus> hamoon aval ino bego
<jeus> distrut chi hast ?
<ahmad> با منی
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> من دستور ی نمیزنم
<ahmad> میرم تو فایر فاکس
<ahmad> سایت باز میکنم
<ahmad> فونت فارسی میخواد؟
<jeus> دستور نه توزیع لینوکست چی هست آبونتو چه ورژنی ؟
<ahmad> Û±Û±.Û´
<jeus> خوب فونت نصب کردی رو سیستمت ؟
<ahmad> ki
<ahmad> نه
<jeus> in dastoor roo bezan
<jeus> sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi
<ahmad> بد چیکار کنم
<ahmad> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ttf-mscorefonts
<ahmad> نوشت
<jeus> sudo apt-get install  ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi
<jeus> ahmad ino bezan
<ahmad> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following NEW packages will be installed:   ttf-farsiweb ttf-freefarsi 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 245 not upgraded. Need to get 306 kB of archives. After this operation, 655 kB of additional disk space will be used. Get:1 http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/main ttf-farsiweb all 0.4.dfsg-9 [137 kB] Get:2 htt
<ahmad> خواب تموم شد
<jeus> ahmad, inja paste nakon age mikhay paste koni to site ha bezar linkesho bezar inja
<jeus> ahmad, hala test kon bebin moshkelat hal shode ?
<ahmad> بازم خرابه
<jeus> language support roo baz kon
<jeus> aslan ye kar kon
<ahmad> بازه
<ahmad> خوب بد
<jeus> persian ro az to install/remove Language nasb kon
<ahmad> نمیشه
<ahmad> امتحان کردم
<ahmad> فکر کنم بستشو میخواد
<jeus> یک بار log out کن دوباره بیا ببین درست میشه یا نه
<ahmad> نشد
<jeus> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=15986.0
<jeus> این لینک رو ببین ببین مشکلتو حل می کنه یا نه اگه نشد یه پیغام بده ببینم چه کار می تونم بکنم
<ahmad> ttf-mscorefonts
<ahmad> کجا بگردم
<ahmad> دنبالش
<jeus> اونو بی خیال
<ahmad> چیکار کنم پس
<jeus> ببین تو یک سری فونت نصب کن ببین مشکلت حل می شه یا نه
<ahmad> نمیشه فایر فاکس فارسی نصب کنم
<jeus> ye poshe ba nam .fonts to folder /home besaz baed font hatooo beriz toosh
<jeus> ahmad, baeed logout kon bebin moshkel hal mishe ya na
<ahmad> فونت از کجا بیارم
<ahmad> حالا
<ahmad> ای بابا
<ahmad> با این اوبونتو
<jeus> age esmesho nabar dari az oon bardar
<jeus> age nadari boro az ye site dl kon
<ahmad> دانلود کردم
<jeus> albate inam begam ke in fontha moshkel mojavez darand
<jeus> va masooliyatesh ba khodete
<ahmad> ای واییییییییییییییییییییییییییی
<ahmad> این اوبونتو
<ahmad> چه فایده ای داره
<jeus> yani chi ?
<ahmad> اقا ولش کن
<ahmad> نخواستیم
<jeus> ahmad, kodom site miri ke moshkel dare ?
<jeus> version FF chande ahmad
<jeus> ?
<ahmad> من اوبونتو دارم
<ahmad> Û±Û°.Û´
<jeus> age mitooni team viewer nasb kon remote konam be systemet
<ahmad> دیگه چی لازمه
<jeus> ahmad, Fire foxet ro migam
<jeus> FF = fire fox
<jeus> ba kodom site moshkel dari ? va version FF chande ?
<ahmad> نمیدونم
<jeus> khooob negah kon baradar
<jeus> nemidonam ke nashood harf hesab
<jeus> help > About
<ahmad> کجاش نوشته
<jeus> toye Help / about firefox
<ahmad> Û·.Û°.Û±
<jeus> khoob akharin ver ham hast
<jeus> ino dl kon va nasb kon http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<ahmad> من میرم دوباره میام
<ahmad> ببخشید
<jeus> ok
<jeus> manam fekr konam nabasham
<jeus> bye
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterniX> !pong | dark-sun
<lubotu3`> dark-sun: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<dark-sun> SterniX: hi dude
<SterniX> dark-sun sup bro?!
 * SterniX goshnashe
<dark-sun> SterniX: nothing :) nothing to eat :D
<SterniX> man beram ghaza
<ahmad> اومدم
<jeus> ahmad, oon package roo nasb kon
<jeus> teamviewr
<jeus> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<ahmad> کدومشو
<jeus> debian roo
<ahmad> دانلود شد
<ahmad_> ن
<ahmad_> نیستی
<ahmad_> درست شد
<ahmad_> اون دستوری که اول داده بودی چی بود
<aliali> slm kasi hast
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> bale
<SaEeDIRHA> aliali, khoobi ?
<aliali> error ntfs mide moghe nasb inside windows
<aliali> nokaram
<SaEeDIRHA> soalete chie ?
<aliali> alooooooooo
<SaEeDIRHA> aliali, soaleto bepors , harki beotone komaket mikone
<aliali> error ntfs mide moghe nasb inside windows
<ahmad> کسی فونت رایگان داره
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> برای فایرفاکس میخوام
<everplays> ahmad, are, too jibame :)
<everplays> tahala repo ro gashti? font haye farsiweb too makhzan-e axar-e distro ha hast
<the-light> nkh: font haro ehtemalan nasb nakardi ke joda jodast
<nkh> the-light: Are kardam hal shod mersi :) hamun moghe fahmidam khejalat keshidam raftam :)))
<the-light> nkh: didam aunja nisti :))
<nkh> the-light: ;)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<lachfome> WhiteCrow1: سلام دادا
<vahid> SterniX: salam
<SterniX> saram vahid
<SterniX> chetori vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: mersi to khobi?
<SterniX> badak nistam vahid mamnon :)
<SterniX> che khabara vahid ?
<vahid> SterniX: :)
<SterniX> goshname man kheili !!!
<SterniX> chera ba root miyay vahid !?
<vahid> SterniX: taze debian nasb kardam :)
<vahid> SterniX: hamin alan
<vahid> SterniX: hal mide
<SterniX> vaghti root kit rosh nasb kardan
<SterniX> mifahmi hal mide :D
<vahid> SterniX: khob to nasb kon
<vahid> SterniX: in site nvidia tahrim karde
<vahid> SterniX: nemishe driver azash gereft che konam?
<SterniX> shell nadari vahid ?
<SterniX> vahid esme sitesho bego?!
<vahid> SterniX: faghat mixshell
<vahid> shellmix
<vahid> SterniX: mikhay chi kar?
<SterniX> khob chera ba on vasal nemsihi vahid ?!
<vahid> SterniX: kheili konde
<SterniX> vahid 3MB/s
<vahid> SterniX: alan vasl misham bebinam chiye
<SterniX> ok vahid
<vahid> SterniX: nemishe
<vahid> SterniX: behesh login kardam vali nemitonam internet browse konam
<SterniX> chera nemitoni?!!
<SterniX> chera lynx vase man vasl nemishe?!!
<vahid> SterniX: ba w3m lynx hichkodom vasl nemishe
<vahid> SterniX: mige unable connect to remote host
<SterniX> are vahid
<SterniX> nemidonam chera
<SterniX> vahid port haro bastan
<SterniX> ?!
<vahid> SterniX: porte chi?
<SterniX> nemidonam
<SterniX> pas vase chi lynx vasl nemishe vahid ?!
<SterniX> Looking up lynx.isc.org Making HTTP connection to lynx.isc.org Alert!: Unable to connect to remote host.
<vahid> SterniX: fek konam khode admin baste
<SterniX> lynx: Can't access startfile http://lynx.isc.org/
<vahid> SterniX: vase manam ham hamino mige
<SterniX> kodom admin baste?!
<vahid> SterniX: rabti be port hay inja nadare
<SterniX> are engar rast migi vahid
<SterniX> ba shellmixam vasal nashodam :/
<fzerorubigd> shellmix امروز خودش مشکل داشته ربطی به پورت بستن از این طرف نداره
<SterniX> alan deghat kardam fzerorubigd
<SterniX> to baghie shell ha ham bastast
<SterniX> :(
<SterniX> hala man chejori beram net
<fzerorubigd> SterniX: نه من الان وصلم
<vahid> alanam man hamino goftam
<fzerorubigd> SterniX: با چند تا امتحان کردم همه بازن.
<SterniX> man lynx nemitonam vasl sham aslan :(
<SterniX> vahid moshkel az mane ya az lynx?!
<vahid> SterniX: az hich kodom
<vahid> SterniX: goftam ke admin shellmix baste
<SterniX> na vahid
<SterniX> man to baghiye shell ha
<SterniX> to khone ham vasl nemishe
 * SterniX gerye mikone :(
<vahid> SterniX: toye ye dir chetoor mishe bozorgtarin file ro peyda kard?
<SterniX> du -h | sort |less
<SterniX> vahid in rahiye ke be zehnam mirese
<SterniX> hala nemidonam rahi hast ke fagaht bozorgtarin file ro bege ya na
<vahid> SterniX: khode dir dobare dir dare
<SterniX> wait fekr konam
<vahid> SterniX: ini ke goftii aslan javab nemide
<SterniX> du -h -a | sort |less
<SterniX> in chi vahid ?!
<SterniX> age file ziyad bashe tool mikeshe
<vahid> SterniX: sort va less che rabti be bozorge dare?
<SterniX> vahid du -h -a tamame file haro andaszaho mige
<SterniX> bad pipe mikoni to sort, be tartib vasat miyaratesh
<vahid> SterniX: az head estefade kon
<SterniX> bad to less vase didan rahat tar
<SterniX> vahid tail mishe, mibare akhar
<vahid> SterniX: bejaye less head bezari behtare
<vahid> SterniX: sort bozorge ro miyare?
<SterniX> na vahid sort be taritb kochik be bozorg michinateshon
<vahid> SterniX: gesmate sort moshkel dare
<SterniX> vahid kheili tool mikeshe
<SterniX> yekam sabr kon
<SterniX> age deghat koni mibini load rafte bala
<vahid> SterniX: na intoori nist ke migi
<SterniX> vase man intoriye vahid
<SterniX> vahid
<SterniX> http://pastebin.com/Y5W3N1Zu
<vahid> SterniX: bebin toye ye dir kochik emtehan kon
<SterniX> Guest4611
<SterniX> salam
<SterniX> Guest4611 chi shod?!
<Guest4611> hichi
<fvahid> felan man khabam
<fvahid> daram debian ro config mikonam
<SterniX> ok tyt
<barzin> salam
<barzin> Kaasi mitoone be man komak kone?
<barzin> khaheshan komakam konid !
<barzin> man barname Dante ro nasb kardam vali nemitoonam bahash kar konam
<barzin> to internetam chizi peida nakardam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-20
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من میخواستم
<ahmad> دی وی دی اوبونتو رو دانلود کنم
<ahmad> ولی حجمش
<ahmad> تغریبا ۴ گیگ هست
<ahmad> خیلی تول میکشه
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> ایا اینجا
<ahmad> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/
<ahmad> امریکا ما را تحریم کرده
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> خواهش میکنم جواب بدین
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> ولی اگر میشه جواب بدین
<Kaveh8>  hi
<miadbahrami> ki midoone chejoori too ubuntu az package ham back up begiram
<miadbahrami> dobare ke nasb mikonam bedam hamaro nasb kone
<Guest17538> hi man donbal ye sistem khob migaram va rahnamayi mikham mish be man komak konin ???
<Guest17538> hi man donbal ye sistem khob migaram va rahnamayi mikham mish be man komak konin ???
<Guest17538> i want help
<Guest17538> hi man donbal ye sistem khob migaram va rahnamayi mikham mish be man komak konin ???
<Guest17538> can u speak  farsi ????
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<batman_abadan> salam
<batman_abadan> ye soal dashtam az dostan
<batman_abadan> baraye barname nevisi da linux behtarin zaban chee?
<batman_abadan> az dostan kasi nist javab bede
<everplays> batman_abadan, aslan chizi be mani behtarin nadarim
 * everplays fekr mikone kollan har chizi ke tarin dare bayad hazf beshe
<everplays> bastegi be kari ke mikhay anjam bedi dare, har kas az ye zaboon estefade mikone, har kar-i ham zaboon-e khasesho dare
<everplays> masalan hamin mtux__ ke alaan oomad, cpp kar mikone ba ye framework-e baghali be esme Qt
<batman_abadan> mer30
<mtux__> baz khube mtux frameworkesh faqat baqalie! zabune programming esh dige baqali nis :))
<everplays> mtux__, hehe, haji man ke dige shoghlam development ham nist :D shoma jama@e geek-id ke 6 mizanin eshghe rms-am hastin
<mtux__> :))
<hmnhf> منتظر حضور گرم شما در کانال PMG## هستیم :دی
<hmnhf> بیاید یه دست مافیا بزنید :)
<mahdy> hmnhf: inja gofti ?
<hmnhf> mahdy: are
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-21
<h2010n> Salam
<somaye> bache ha in ja kasi weka ro mishnashe?
<free-sinusx> salam
<h2010n> miadbahrami:Salam
<miadbahrami> h2010n, salam
<miadbahrami> h2010n, janam
<h2010n> chetori mitonam be 11.04 uograde konam?
<miadbahrami> h2010n, chandi?
<miadbahrami> h2010n, alan
<h2010n> bebakhshid 11.10
<miadbahrami> h2010n, mitooni ypdate managereto baz koni age internete khub dari bezar upgrade she
<miadbahrami> h2010n, mitooni too terminal ham bezani
<miadbahrami> h2010n,  sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<miadbahrami> h2010n, mitooni repo ubuntu jadidam download koni fekr konam 7 ta dvd ye
<h2010n> miadbahrami,Kheili mamnoon
<miadbahrami> h2010n, hamejoorash mishe
<miadbahrami> h2010n, chakerim
<miadbahrami> h2010n, http://blog.sepiaco.ir
<aminix> سلام، چه پرینتری بی دردسر تو اوبونتو کار می‌کنه؟
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<pali2> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 on my pc but the login screen doesnt work,is anbody here to help me to fix it??? thanks
<SterNiX> hi pali2
<SterNiX> what does it say?
<SterNiX> do u see a black screen?
<SterNiX> or you just cant login
<pali2> hi sterNix
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, kheyli mokhlesim
<SterNiX> salam miadbahrami :)
<SterNiX> miadbahrami moshkelet hal shod rasti?!
<pali2> i see a black screen and then its logined
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, kodoom dada
<SterNiX> mage kheili moshkel dashti miadbahrami ?
<SterNiX> pali2 so u only see a black screen?!
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, are baba jadidan geryam dar oomade kheyli daram saro kale mizanam ba Gnu/linux :)
<pali2> sterNix irani hasti ?
<SterNiX> are pali2
<SterNiX> miadbahrami kheili dari sakht migiriyaaa!!!!
<SterNiX> man ke ye omre daram bahash kar mikonam miadbahrami, bbe moshkel bar nakhordam onaghadar
<pali2> man ye safheye siaho sefid mesle parazit mibinam bejaye logoye ubuntu vaghti mikhad load beshe
<SterNiX> pali2 in safehey hamchenan mimone?!
<SterNiX> pali2 bezan ctrl+alt+f1
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, man omr  nist yeki 2sale vali khodam chon alaghe daram doost daram ke saro kale bezanam bahash
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, too in 2 hafte yechizayi yad gereftam ke bachehaye ghadimi shayad balad nabashan
<SterNiX> miadbahrami man az 14-15 salegi daram estefade mikoanm azash
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, alan chandi
<pali2> na system load misheo kar mikone vali man mikham mesle ubuntu 10.4 ke dashtam logine ubuntum kar kone
<SterNiX> 25
<miadbahrami> :))
<SterNiX> pali2 khob bezan ctrl+alt+f1
<SterNiX> bad login kon
<SterNiX> bad bezan sudo fixvesa
<pali2> mamnoon SterNix omidvaram in kar javab bede :)
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, ?
<SterNiX> jun miadbahrami ?!
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, alan chand salete
<SterNiX> goftam ke miadbahrami
<SterNiX> ye rob gharn zendegi kardam
<SterNiX> 25
<miadbahrami> :))
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, haji bache kojayi    tehrani
<SterNiX> miadbahrami bache Iranam
<SterNiX> alan to karaj zendegi mikonam
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, nanbaba chera lug nemiyay pas
<SterNiX> chera miyam miadbahrami
<SterNiX> in hafte halam khoob nabod
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, pas didi mano ehtemalan man chehrato nemidoonam esmet chiye
<SterNiX> Vahid
<SterNiX> brb
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, http://www.karajlug.org/members/14/
<SterNiX> haji didam ino
<SterNiX> manam to sitam vali to list nistam
<SterNiX> brb
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: az identica estefade mikoni?
<SterNiX> na vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: ok
<SterNiX> vahid chi hast!?
<vahid> SterNiX: khordaniye :)
<SterNiX> az kodom khordani estefade mikonan?
<SterNiX> khordaniyo masraf mikonan
<vahid> aste
<vahid> masraf ham hamoon estefadast dige
<vahid> SterNiX: http://identi.ca
<SterNiX> na fargh mikone vahid :D
<SterNiX> filtere bood vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: man filter shekan nadaram to ke dari
<SterNiX> are vahid
<SterNiX> chera tor ro dl nemikoni vahid ?
<SterNiX> vahid tor nadari?
<SterNiX> mikhay vasat upload konamesh?
<vahid> SterNiX: na chi hast?
<vahid> SterNiX: na
<SterNiX> ye filter shekane khili ali
<vahid> velesh kon
<SterNiX> suit ur self
<SterNiX> vahid 1sh FSUG miyay?
<vahid> SterNiX: are
<vahid> SterNiX: mibinamet onja
<SterNiX> vahid manam miyam in hafte
<SterNiX> ye chandta tarh daram, bebin nazaret chiye
<vahid> SterNiX: khobe
<vahid> SterNiX: hatman esteghbal mishe
<SterNiX> khobi az khodete vahid
<vahid> ;0 in sheckle chiye?
<vahid> :0
<vahid> :O
<vahid> ;O
<SterNiX> yani az tajob dahanam vaz shode
<SterNiX> vahid ARM32 biti gheymatesh change IC hash?
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, bebinam font ro too 11.10 koja bayad avaz kard fontam yechize ajagh vajaghe
<vahid> SterNiX: bastegi dare
<vahid> SterNiX: arm 7 mikhay ya 9 ?
<vahid> SterNiX: micro processor mikahy ya micro controller?
<neda> salaam. man ye barname sade perl daram minevisam
<neda> vali ba error'e "bad fd number" movajeh shodam
<neda> in yani chi?
<vahid> neda: salam yani file descriptor
<vahid> neda: linux har file ro ke mikhad baz kone ye fd be har fiel ekhtesas mide
<neda> vahid, khob!
<vahid> neda: fd vase har file open unic hastesh
<neda> vahid, man bayad chi kar konam? too in script man ba dastoore
<vahid> neda: ehtemalan shoam ba perl mikhahid ye file baz konid tosh chizi benevisid ya bekhonid
<neda> system mikham dakhele ye file berizam
<neda> vahid, ba in ">&"
<neda> in>&out
<vahid> neda: goftam ke vaghit file ro baz mikonid operating system ye fd be on file ekhtesas mide ke baraye neveshtan va khondaesh bayad on fd ro bedonid
<neda> vahid, az koja bayad befahmam?
<vahid> neda: khob on function perl ro ke farkhani mikonid to file ro open kone ye fd barmigardone
<vahid> neda: masalan fd = open("filename", r)
<vahid> neda: megdare barghashti open fd hastesh
<im_open> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-22
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, salam chetori haji Oracel virtual box bara oneiric ro download kardam mikham nasb konam too software center mige
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, only install this fileif you trus its origin
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, pingi
<mlv> salam
<mlv> man mikham to ubuntu KDE farsi type konam
<mlv> language-pakage-fa ro ham dl kardam
<mmmmm> salam
<mmmmm> my problem is type Persian On ubuntu
<everplays> mmmmm, checkout http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/
<mmmmm> agha in layout kojast
<parsig> salam be hame
<akbari> Salam be doostan
<shagerd> salam
<shagerd> kasi hast?
<SterNiX> salam shagerd
<shagerd> salam SterNiX
<shagerd> toye technotux soal ra porsidam
<shagerd> shoma ham ke didid
<shagerd> shoma ham ke didid
<SterNiX> are dudan shagerd
<SterNiX> to dmesg ye niga kon
<SterNiX> va to log ha
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterNiX: salam
<vahid> SterNiX: khobi?
<SterNiX> mamnon vahid
<SterNiX> khodet khobi vahid ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: mersi
<SterNiX> vahid farda behet zang mizanam, goshit khamosh nakoni :D
<SterNiX> man estedade khafani to gom shodan daram :D
<vahid> SterNiX: bashe
<vahid> SterNiX: bebin metro ro ke baladi
<SterNiX> are
<SterNiX> metro baladam
<SterNiX> bego koja bayad biyam ina :D
<vahid> SterNiX: metro khate 2 istgahe sadi piyade mishi
<vahid> SterNiX: hamin
<SterNiX> ok
<vahid> SterNiX: hamin faghat yadet bashe
<SterNiX> ok mamnon vahid
<SterNiX> dastet dard nakone :)
<vahid> SterNiX: khahesh mikonam :), manam estedade khobi to javab nadane mobile hastam
<vahid> SterNiX: daram
<SterNiX> vahid  manzoret bepichone khobi hasti :D
<vahid> SterNiX: na baba havas partam
<SterNiX> eshkal nadare
<SterNiX> az ghadim goftan
<SterNiX> chizi ke gele dare avaz nadare :D
<vahid> :)
<shagerd> SterNiX, injast
<shagerd> http://pastebin.com/qsgppF12
<vahid> SterNiX: bishtare vaghta mobile am silete, khodet ke midoni az mobile khosham nemiyad
<shagerd> SterNiX, az moghei ke az kar miofte ta moghei ke dobare rah miofte
<SterNiX> shagerd az vahid ham beopors, on bishtar to shabake varede
<shagerd> vahid, agha moshkele ma toye http://pastebin.com/qsgppF12 neveshte shode
<SterNiX> shagerd driver chi estefade mikoni?
<vahid> shagerd: moshekel chiye?
<shagerd> vahid, karte shabake az kar miofte va dobare be kar miofte
<shagerd> SterNiX, nemidonam
<shagerd> SterNiX, khodesh nasb karde
<SterNiX> lsmod
<SterNiX> lapci
<vahid> shagerd: in file chiye past kardi?
<SterNiX> dmesg vahid
<shagerd> vahid, khoroji dmesg
<vahid> shagerd: moshkeli ke to dirver nist hatman ip dorost set nakardi
<shagerd> vahid, in yeki ra baladam dige
<vahid> shagerd: yani chi karte shabake az kar miofte?
<shagerd> server internet 192.168.0.4 hast
<shagerd> ping mikonam be 192.168.0.4
<vahid> khob>
<shagerd> vahid, payghame From 192.168.0.44 icmp_seq=1820 Destination Host Unreachable mide
<shagerd> vahid, bad khodesh dorost mishe
<shagerd> vahid, ba /etc/init.d/networking restart ham foran dorost mishe
<vahid> toye shabake dhcp dari?
<shagerd> vahid, na
<shagerd> vahid, motmaenam irade sakhtafzarie
<vahid> shagerd: az che tarigi ip set mikoni?
<vahid> shagerd: etefaghan man migam az hardware nist
<shagerd> vahid, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<shagerd> network-maneger ra ham pak kardam
<vahid> shagerd: khob hamin moshkel ro dashtim ba yeki ke network-manager ham khodesh ip midad
<shagerd> vahid, pakesh kardam dige
<shagerd> vahid, baz ham moshkel dare
<vahid> shagerd: ba ye reset barmigarde
<vahid> shagerd: khob route -n ham ro check kardi?
<vahid> shagerd: midoni be koja route mishe?
<vahid> shagerd: bayad be gateway route koni
<vahid> shagerd: inaro bayad check koni , az cable motmaen beshi , az switch motmaen beshi va chizaye dige
<shagerd> salam dobare
<shagerd> bebinam dobare ghat mishe ya na
<shagerd> ?
<shagerd> vahid, SterNiX khayli kam shod faghat baraye 8 sanie
<vahid> shagerd: chi?
<shagerd> vahid, ghati karte shabake
<shagerd> vahid, daem dare server ra ping mikone
<vahid> shagerd: hal shode?
<shagerd> vahid, faghat ye bar baraye 8 sanie ghat shod
<shagerd> vahid, na
<shagerd> az moghei ke goftam hal shode ta hala ke goftam na irad dasht
<Designer> hi!
<Designer>  salam
<Designer>  kasi nist
<Designer> aloo
<Designer> aloo
<Designer> aloo!!!
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<pali2> salam kasi mitune bege chetor mitunam bad az nasbe tor tuye ubuntu 11.10 firefox ro tanzim konam? merc
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-23
<shagerd> salam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> man file initrd.img ro ba ye file dige jaygozin kardam
<Omid> eshtebahi mv kardam
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan kasi mitune be in soal j bede?
<shagerd> Omid, khob hala irad chie?
<shagerd> Omid, linuxet nemiad bala?
<shagerd> Omid, ye kernel dashti?
<pali2> salam kasi midune chetor mishe tor ro bad az nasb dar ubuntu rah andazi kard ?
<jeus_> سلام بچه ها کسی می دونه چطور می تونم وایرلس  را تو 11.10 نصب کنم ؟
<jeus_> salam kasi midone chetooor mishe wireless ro to 11.10 nasb konam ?>
<dark-sun> گمونم آسون باشه. اوبونتو رو پاک می‌کنیم. ویندوز نصب می‌کنیم. بعدشم درایورش رو :)
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun nemidoone....
<jeus_> dark-sun ba namakj
<dark-sun> :{
<dark-sun> من سیبیلو هستم
<dark-sun> نمک نداریم
<jeus_> U hanooz janr vahshati ?
<dark-sun> به تو چه فضول؟
<dark-sun> :)))
<jeus_> ali khodeti
<jeus_> ?
<dark-sun> نه عمو علی کیه؟
<dark-sun> فروختیمش رفت
<dark-sun> علی الان توی هالیووده
<dark-sun> داره فیلم‌های ترسناک می‌سازه
<dark-sun> آی ام دی بی هم دنبالشه
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> jeus: وایرلس منو خودش می‌شناسه لینوکس
<dark-sun> مراحلی نداره واسه من
<dark-sun> :)
<jeus> dark-sun, kheyli bahali
<dark-sun> jeus: قربان تو. دوستت دارم
<dark-sun> :)
<jeus> dark-sun, man bishtar az male khodet bepors bebin chetori shenakhte ?
<jeus> :D
<dark-sun> jeus: ازش می‌پرسم. می‌گه به جئوس نگو
<dark-sun> :)
<nkh> jeus jeus_ : Salam . MoshKelet Hal Shod?!
<jeus> dark-sun, eltemasesh kon behesh bego roosh ye ram 2G mizari kharesh kon ye kari bokon dige
<nkh> jeus: Ping
<nkh> jeus: jeus_: Are you there ?!
<jeus> nkh, salam
<jeus> nkh, na
<nkh> jeus: ISO ro dari dige?
<jeus> nkh, man nemidoonam cheshe ke in joor mishe az 10.4 be baeed in moshkelo  peyda mikone
<jeus> nkh, ISO ubuntu roo ?
<jeus> are daram nkh
<nkh> jeus chizi ke migam ghadimie ye kam nemidunam hamchenan hamunjure ya na
<nkh> ;)
<nkh> jeus alan ba Ubuntu hasty !?
<jeus> are ba ubuntu hastam
<nkh> jeus : Ok ! wirelesset chie?!
<nkh> lsusb | grep -i wire
<nkh> or
<nkh> lspci | grep -i wire
<jeus> nemidoonam daghighan ama fekr mikonam intel bashe
<nkh> yeki az in command ha bayad ye khorooji bede
<nkh> modelesh maloom mishe
<nkh> bezan too terminal
<jeus> nkh, Bus 005 Device 004: ID 413c:8126 Dell Computer Corp. Wireless 355 Bluetooth
<jeus> 03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<jeus> nkh, hala che konam ?
<nkh> jeusc Mmm esmi az broadcom nist yani? :-/
<jeus> yani nasb nist
<jeus> harchi ubuntu jolotar mire loptop mano kamtar mishnase
<jeus> nemidonam cheshe ?
<nkh> jeus na ! rabty nadare fek mikardam modelesh broadcom bashe
<nkh> jeus ok wait
<nkh> jeus syanptic ro baz kon
<jeus> nkh, khoob
<nkh> jeus search kon bcm
<nkh> jeus chia miare? nasb hast ?
<nkh> jeus ye chi too mayehaye bcmwl ya bcm kernel ya hamchin chizi
<jeus> daram ye chizayi nasb mikonam
<jeus> nkh, bezar nasb she bebinam okey mishe ya na ?
<nkh> jeus man az in dell ha ziad didam injuri , badesh khamush roshan ham mikoni nemiad 2-3 bar khamush roshan mikoni yeho mibini nasb shode :))
<nkh> jeus bade nasbesh dokme sakht afzarysho ( ya narm afzari ) bezan khamush kon bad reboot kon
<M522> salam
<M522> man karbare ubuntu10.10 hastam
<M522> ye printere hp1320 ham daram
<M522> alan ye aksi ro ersal kardam ta print she, cheraghe printer ham roshan o khamoush mishe , vali hanuz proccessing mikone vo nemifereste vase print, 25daghighe hastesh
<M522> kasi hast rahnamayiee kone?
<jeus> M522 khamoosh kon printer roo karhay to saf print roo ham pak kon
<jeus> M522, dobare emtehan kon
<jeus> mamad hasti ?
<dark-sun> jeus: این کیه؟
<dark-sun> jeus: این کیه می‌گم؟
<dark-sun> M522: تو کی هستی؟
<M522> M522
<M522> mohammadam vali dighe nemidunam kodum mammade morede nazaretoon
<M522> karayiee ro ke goftin kardam, nashod
<nkh> jeus hal Shod?
<jeus> hanooz reset nakardam nkh
<dark-sun> M522: خب دوست من تو که اینقدر مهربان هستی
<dark-sun> بیا پیش من ببینم مشکلت چیه
<M522> aks ferestadam vase print tu 1320 nashod aghaye علی قنواتیان
<dark-sun> M522: خب زیبای من شما می‌تونین متن هم چاپ کنین؟
<M522> khob azize man , hanouz emtehan nakardam print ro, emergency bayad in aks ro print konam ke nemishe
<M522> driveresh az koja bayad nasb beshe , befarmayid lotfan, ta nasbesh konam
<M522> mamnoon misham
<M522> age saritar begid , chon charge laptopam dare tamum mishe kabl ham nadaram
<jeus> bebin khodesh auto nasb mikone
<jeus> nkh, nashoood
<dark-sun> خب پس لطف کنین
<dark-sun> برین این سایت
<dark-sun> http://foo2hp.rkkda.com/
<dark-sun> ٔدرایور سیزده بیست رو بگیرین
<dark-sun> M522: ^^
<M522> matn va pdf ro alan emtehan kardam, shodan
<M522> pas age driver ro nasb konam, aks ro ham print migire?
<dark-sun> اون درایور واسه وقتیه که
<dark-sun> اصلا هیچی پرینت نکنه
<dark-sun> یعنی واسه من که اینجوری بود
<dark-sun> شما هم عکستون رو بررسی کنین
<dark-sun> شاید مشکل از عکسه
<dark-sun> یا نرم افزارتون
<M522> man ba "eye of gnome" bazesh kardam
<dark-sun> M522: با گیمپ امتحان کن
<nkh> jeus ba reboot o ina hichi nafahmid? too hardwares ke miri chizi naymade?!
<dark-sun> M522: ولی بگم بهتا
<dark-sun> M522: ببین
<dark-sun> M522: کیفیت چاپ عکسش توی ویندوز بیشتر از لینوکسه
<nkh> jeus Albate migan networkmanager ham doYde bayad remove kon wicd nasb koni!:D
<dark-sun> M522: یعنی حداقل اونی که ما داریم تو شرکت که اینجوری بود
<M522> tu shotwell va gimp emtehan kardam, hichkodum nashodand
<M522> in site kojash beram, jaye search ke nadare
<dark-sun> M522: یکم بگرد خب.. صبر کن لینک بهت بدم
<M522> ba finde firefox gashtam, nabood
<dark-sun> M522: nabod yani chi? yani man chi chi sher migam?
<dark-sun> M522: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz
<dark-sun> Download and Install
<dark-sun> این بخش رو ببین
<dark-sun> توی همون صفحه اصلی
<dark-sun> M522: حاجی قبلش اون درایور پیش فرض رو باید پاک کنی
<dark-sun> hpcups
<dark-sun> یا همچین چیزی اسمشه
<dark-sun> اگه اشتباه نکنم
<dark-sun> اهان نه
<dark-sun> hpijs
<dark-sun> این پکیج‌ها رو باید پاک کنی
<M522> khob , dadash , che jouri bayad pak va nasb konam?
<M522> az terminal?
<dark-sun> M522: از هر کجا عشقته.
<dark-sun> ترمینال
<dark-sun> synapti
<dark-sun> synaptic
<dark-sun> aptitude
<M522> in ke tar.gz e : che joori bayad nasbesh konam?
<M522> ghable in dastoora bayad sudo bezanam?
<M522> alan terminalm baze, chi type konam?
 * roshanavand_ درود بر همه :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-15
<btral> salam az sed soal daram
<btral1> chetor mishe ye shell variable ro be sed pass dad ke masalan ye string ro ba on replace kone?
<anoNxeRo> btral1, http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/5523-pass-variable-sed.html
<btral1> chetor mishe ye shell variable ro be sed pass dad ke masalan ye string ro ba on replace kone?
<btral1> in sed "$a" = $a .... '"'$a'"' = 192.
<anoNxeRo> btral1, link ro didi?
<btral1> anoNxeRo: na hanoz mibinam
<anoNxeRo> onja tozih dade btral1
<btral> anoNxeRo: didam
<btral> to shell javab mide ama variable perl ro nemigire
<anoNxeRo> btral, http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?86415-perl-sed-and-s-with-a-var
<anoNxeRo> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/29234-pass-perl-variable-sed.html
<m522> سلام عرض احترام
<m522> کس‌ی می‌دون‌ه چه‌طور باید یه پرینتر ۱۳۲۰ رو واسه کارکردِ نرمال تو لینوکس‌های مبتنی بر دبیان تعریف کرد؟
<m522> قبلا تو فدورا۱۶ کار می‌کردم و شبیهِ ویندوز پرینت در می‌آورد و سرعت‌ش هم خوب بود
<m522> الآن یه مینت زدم؛ مینت ۱۲ که از رو اوبونتو ۱۱/۱۰ هست‌ش
<m522> ولی چراغ‌ش روشن می‌ش‌ه و یا پرینت ن‌می‌گیره یا یه ۵-۶دیقه بعد پرینت می‌گیره
<m522> بعضی وقت‌ها هم کلا connection error می‌ده
<m522> cups رو دارم و hplip رو هم نصب کردم ولی هم‌چنان وضع هم‌اون‌ه که هست
<m522> تو اینتذنت و فروم‌ها هم ن‌تونست‌م چیزی پیدا کن‌م
<m522> درایوری چیزی که مخصوص hp laserjet 1320
<m522>  واسه لینوکس‌های دبیان باش‌ه وجود داره؟
<saeed> m522: کس‌ی می‌دون‌ه چه‌طور باید یه پرینتر ۱۳۲۰ رو واسه کارکردِ نرمال تو لینوکس‌های مبتنی بر دبیان تعریف کرد؟
<m522> خب من‌م هم‌این رو پرس‌یدم
<saeed> m552 : plz type fingilish :D
<m522> man ye printer hp laserjet 1320 daram
<m522> ghablan tu parsidora(fedora-persian)16 kheili khub kar mikard
<m522> az un ghabltaresh ru ubuntu 10.10 emtehan karde budam ke kar nemikard
<m522> al'an ham linux-mint 12 zadam ke ta jayi ke midunam az ru ubuntu 11/10 dorostesh kardan, bazam dorost o darmoon kar nemikone
<m522> masalan dastoore print ro ke mifrestam, cheshmak mizane
<m522> amma
<m522> mounde eshghesh bekeshe ya na
<m522> ba'azi vaghta chap mikone
<m522> ba'azi vaghta connection error mide
<m522> ba'azi vaghta ham avaze chap az dastoori ke ferestadam, ye safhe chap mikone ke tush khosusiyate printer ro mide
<m522> cups ro daram o ppd:hp-laserjet_1320-hpijs hastesh.
<m522> hplip ro ham nasb kardam
<m522> ba ppd haye dighe ham emtehan kardam, in az baghieh baz behtare
<m522> mikham bedoonam kasi midoone az koja mishe ye driver makhsoose debian gir avord?
<m522> aya kasi hast ke javabe man ra bedahad? mamnoon
<m522> sharmandeha vali kasi ta hala ba hamchin moshkeli barkhord nadashte?
<m522> agha khodahafez
<m522> movafagh bashin\
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-16
<saeed> ki miduneh cheturi mishe kharideh khareji anjam dad az amazon va kala be iran ersal beshe ?
<paraxhitman> salam
<paraxhitman> kasi hast?
<paraxhitman> man niyaz be komak daram?
<saeed> che komaki?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | paraxhitman
<lubotu3> paraxhitman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<paraxhitman> salam bebakhshid kasi hast?
<paraxhitman> dar morede ubuntu-builder ya novo-builder soal dashtam!
<mehrNooSH> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<mehrNooSH> kasi baladeh ubuntu be man komak koneh?
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, moshketel chiye ba ubuntu?
<anoNxeRo> !ask | mehrNooSH
<lubotu3> mehrNooSH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: salam mersi ke javabo midi
<mehrNooSH> man mikham repository ubuntu ro be backtrack ezafe konam
<mehrNooSH> cli -ish chi mishe
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: man mikham repository ubuntu ro be backtrack ezafe konam
<anoNxeRo> to /etc/apt/sources.list ezafe kon mehrNooSH
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: ino ke baladam baa command line mikhastam ezafe konam azizam
<mehrNooSH> baladi?
<anoNxeRo> khob ba cli mishe dige bezan nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<anoNxeRo> vali age manzoret az ye dastore kahse
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo : are? chera miporsi?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: na azizam, shoma pesara hamatoon haminid, sari mirid asle matlab, ba dastoore "add repository" migam
<paraxhitman> mehrnoosh ba in bayad bezani
<paraxhitman> hasti?
<paraxhitman> are mehrnoosh?
<paraxhitman> dastor ine
<paraxhitman> add-apt-repository
<mehrNooSH> w8t
<paraxhitman> bad to 2ta (")
<paraxhitman> mizari
<mehrNooSH> khob
<paraxhitman> mese in
<paraxhitman> add-apt-repository "deb http://packages.asterisk.org/deb `lsb_release -cs` main"
<paraxhitman> ok?
<paraxhitman> ok shod?
<paraxhitman> vase key dadan ham bayad injori amal koni!
<paraxhitman> wget http://packages.asterisk.org/keys/175E41DF.pub -O - | sudo apt- key add -
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman : ini ke gofti kolle repo-e ubuntu ro ezaafeh mikoneh?
<paraxhitman> na
<paraxhitman> faghat oni k to " ino"ezafe mikone
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman : pass tak tak bahasti ezaafeh konam?
<paraxhitman> bebin alan az makhzan chi midoni?
<paraxhitman> ag mikhay ye narmafzar nasb kone
<paraxhitman> koni
<paraxhitman> hamon ye makhzan kafiye
<paraxhitman> chon depe... ha ham barat migire
<mehrNooSH> mikhaam xserver ro baraye backtrack az ubuntu software center begiram
<paraxhitman> bebin bejaye inkar
<paraxhitman> man be shoma pishnahad mikonam k
<mehrNooSH> chon vaghti bt nasb kardam xserver natoonest graphic card ro beshnaase va in mozo baes shodeh man mode GUI nadaaram
<paraxhitman> barnameye Y PPA ro nasb kon k kheyli aliye
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman : lotfan esme mano bezan ke esmeto ghermez bebinam
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH ok
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: ok!!
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH bebin ba in barname rahat mitoni harchi k delet mikhado rahat va bedone terminal va dastor nasb koni
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH khasti behet begam chejori bayad nasbesh koni?
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: mohem ine ke man nemitoonam desktop ro load konam, chon graphic mode ro load nakardeh
<paraxhitman> darzemn barnameye addishonal drivers mage peyda nakarde drivereto?
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: begoo
<mehrNooSH> apt-get ppa
<mehrNooSH> ?
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH yani alan faghat mohit command prompti hasti?
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: are
<paraxhitman> khob in barname ba terminal k kheyli sakhte!
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: kheili search kardam, fahmidam ke BT bayad graphic card ro befahmeh ke xserver kaar koneh
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH erroret chiye?
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: chon bar paaye ubuntu hast, mishe maale ubuntu ro nasb kard
<paraxhitman> midonam
<mehrNooSH> paraxhitman: black screen !!
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/y-ppa-manager-0090-released-with-new.html in linke barnameye Y PPA hast
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, mage nadare xserver khode bt?
<anoNxeRo> startx javab nemide?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: dare, vali vaghti xserver ro mizanam ba'desh blackscreen mishe va digar hich, search ham kardam va hame ke laptop ba graphic nesbatan khoob be bala daran in moshkelo daran
<mehrNooSH> chon BT bar paaye U hast
<anoNxeRo> U chiye?
<mehrNooSH> mikham xserver ro az repo -e U begiram
<mehrNooSH> in noskheye khodameh
<mehrNooSH> fekr konam javab bedeh
<anoNxeRo> na javab nemide
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo : U=ubuntu
<anoNxeRo> kari ke mire eshtebahe
<anoNxeRo> inkaro bokon
<anoNxeRo> alan to backtrak hasi?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo : chi?
<anoNxeRo> ya besh dast resi dari?
<anoNxeRo> na alan ba windows hasi
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: az koja fahmidi too windows hastam
<mehrNooSH> ?
<anoNxeRo> bebin to bt, bezan vesa-fix ya fix-vesa daghighan yadam nis kodom dastore
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: bt man roo laptop-am roshaneh
<anoNxeRo> vali ino ke bezani dorst mikne
<anoNxeRo> mankhodam bt ro ro laptope asus va toshiba ovordam bala
<anoNxeRo> niyazi be nasb chizi nabode
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: goftam ke roo ba'zo GC haa javab mideh, ke ,ishnaasateshoon, roo ba'zi javab nemdeh ke nemishnaasateshoon
<mehrNooSH> maale mano nashnaakhte
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: zemnan, joft command haa kaar nakard
<anoNxeRo> modele laptopeto bego mehrNooSH ?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: lenovo thinkpad Edge JJG 0578 14"
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, mizani startx chi bet mide/
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: rafti?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: hitchi. blackscreen mishe
<anoNxeRo> fixvesa
<anoNxeRo> bezan ctrl+alt+1
<anoNxeRo> zadi mehrNooSH ?
<anoNxeRo> bed bebin fixvesa javab mide?
<anoNxeRo> brb
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: sabr kon,
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: brb yani chi?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: gijjam kardi, kodoomo avval bezanam?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: hich kodoom az kaaraat javab nadaad
<anoNxeRo> brb = be right back
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, chera javab nadad?
<anoNxeRo> chi goft?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: na cntr + alt +1 javab daad, na fix-vesa
<anoNxeRo> ctrl alt 1 ro zadi nabordet to tty1?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: fix -vesa ro ke aslan unknown command mizaneh
<anoNxeRo> fixvesa ha bedone hyphen
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, ino didi? http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=48737
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, inam bebin http://www.overclock.net/t/992043/command-startx-results-in-black-screen
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: to cheghadr mehrabooni?
<mehrNooSH> anoNxeRo: chand  saalete?
<anoNxeRo> 26
<anoNxeRo> brb
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH hastin?
<anoNxeRo> mehrNooSH, are
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH are mehrNooSH?
<anoNxeRo> :/
<anoNxeRo> ehstebah didam
<anoNxeRo> sorry
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH bebin az hamon aval moshkel dashti?
<paraxhitman> yani kharab bod xorget?
<paraxhitman> mehrnoosh hasti?
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH dar kol ag ghablan moshkel nadasht shayad betoni beri to masire
<paraxhitman> mehrnoosh /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<paraxhitman> va ye backup azash vojod dare
<paraxhitman> va mitoni ono toye xorge khodet copy koni va shayad hal beshe ghaziye!
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH in linkam bad nist mehrNooSH
<paraxhitman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975128
<paraxhitman> mehrNooSH https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<NewshA> سلام
<NewshA> کسی می‌تونه کمکم کنه
<NewshA> ناتیلوس من اذیتم می‌کنه
<NewshA> salam
<NewshA> kasi nist javabe mano bedeh?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-17
<bahare> salam bache ha
<anoNxeRo> salam
<bahare> ki midune mishe bedune etesal be net va az ruye flash package haye ubuntu ro nasb kard???
<anoNxeRo> bahare, age packagesho dari hamasho
<anoNxeRo> mitoni flash ro ye repo dar nazar begiri
<anoNxeRo> age faghat yeseri package haro dari
<anoNxeRo> ba dpkg nasb kon
<bahare> chetory??? khubi??
<bahare> mesri ke komak mikoni
<bahare> :)))
<bahare>  ye bar mishe dastooresh ro kamel benevisi??
<anoNxeRo> bahare, bara kodom?
<bahare> mikham faghat ye package ro nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> ok
<bahare> mesle bison
<anoNxeRo> esm packag harchi hast
<anoNxeRo> mizani in to terminal
<anoNxeRo> sudo dpkg -i esmepakgage.deb
<anoNxeRo> aval bayad ot hamon dir bash
<bahare> aval bayad chi\??
<anoNxeRo> bayad beri to shakheye ke on package tosh hast bahare
<bahare> khob chejory??
<bahare> aslan package ha ro bayad koja berizam??
<anoNxeRo> harja berizi mohem nist bahare
<anoNxeRo> mage nagofti to flash memory hast?
<bahare> chera
<anoNxeRo> vaghti ke mount kardi flash memory ro bezan
<anoNxeRo> cd /path/to/drive
<bahare> stop
<anoNxeRo> hala in mitone harchi bashe
<anoNxeRo> mamolan to /media mount mikone
<bahare> mount yani chi:|
<anoNxeRo> yani svar kardan
<bahare> svar yani chi??:|
<bahare> :))
<anoNxeRo> savar
<bahare> alan dari muhato mikani???
<bahare> bebin az aval vasam tozaih midi??
<bahare> fek kon taze ubunto ro avordam bala
<bahare> badesh ta akhar begu che kar konam
<anoNxeRo> flasho mizani to ununto
<bahare> chejuri???
<anoNxeRo> bad khodesh besorate automatic mount mikone
<anoNxeRo> miyaratesh to ye zir majome az root /
<anoNxeRo> bad to miri to on shakhe ke zir majmoeye rishe / hast
<anoNxeRo> onja ke rafti ba zadan dastore sudo dpkg -i nasb mikoni
<bahare> ----
<anoNxeRo> bahare, asr key miri khone?
<bahare> chetor???
<anoNxeRo> onja to ubunto biya bala barat kamel tozih bedam
<bahare> mrsi
<bahare> ofline mishe sohbat kard?? men net nadaram
<anoNxeRo> bahare, biya pm
<soroush> Does anyone know how Arios is?
<samira> $IDIR/bin/sslittle-na-sstrix-gcc testexec.c -O0 -o testexec2
<samira> $IDIR/bin/sslittle-na-sstrix-gcc testexec.c -O2 -o testexec2
<samira> kasi midone in 2 ta dastoor che farqi dare?
<sterNiX> samira☣ age eshtebah nakonam be optimization bar migarde -O
<samane_> hi
<sterNiX> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-18
<ash__> salam
<ash__> to ubuntu 12.04 ye moshkel daram
<ash__> mesle version ghabli audio preview kar nemikone
<ash__> yani ba mouse miri ro mp3 pakhsh nemikone
<ash__> mishe lotfan komak konid
<ash__> kasi etelati dar in mored nadare??
<Alireza> با سلام
<Alireza> دوستان یه سوال دارم برای نصب اینجا میشه مطرح کرد؟
<soroush> درود. من هنگام بوت کردن با فلش با یک صفحه سیاه روشن رو به رو می شوم
<soroush> گمان می‌کنم که این باگی از اوبونتو باشد.
<soroush> نکته جالب این جاست که اوبونتو را با ووبی نصب کردم و این مشکل وجود ندارد
<soroush> چگونه می‌توان نسخه نصب شده در فلش را به گونه ای تغییر داد که مانند نسخه ووبی شود ؟
<centooos> #ubuntu-release-party
<knight_> salam , bah bah sternix che ajab ma omadim o shomaro didim :D hale shoma khobe ?
<knight_> dostan kasi hast aslan hale javab dadan ro dashte bashe ? , in jomle ghashang o dost dashtani ro chera toye home page ubuntu zade ?
<centooos> che jomlei?
<knight_> Avoid the pain of Windows 8. , khyli dostesh dalam
<centooos> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104257421720370350735/posts/TNZJXmgPjdA
<knight_> centooos , khob ?
<centooos> dare az ubuntu tarif mikone dg masalan b ja win
<knight_> khob ino ke midunam gereftam in ghaziye ro vali dige chera inghadar mostaghim nevesht o chi shood ino nevesht ro manzooram bood
<centooos> man nadidam to site linkesho bede bbinam
<knight_> agha link nmikhad ke boro www.ubuntu.com oon be oon bozorgi neveshte
<centooos> khob naradtam to sitesh nadide bodam
<centooos> shoare noskhe jadideshe:D
<knight_> khob manam goftam chi shood ke in shooar ro dade ? jaeii chizi nagofte ? khob bi dalil naboode ke in ro neveshte
<centooos> aha az on lahaz na neidonam;)
<knight_> centooos , khaste nabashi ha :D :))
<centooos> :D
<centooos> knight_, mersi
<knight_> centooos, ghabeli nadasht :D
<knight_> sterNiX , khobi ? U khabar nadari ?
<sterNiX> in ki bod ke mano mishnakht!:/
<centooos> esmesh knight_  bod :D:D
<sterNiX> nakheir
<sterNiX> esmesh knight_ nabod
<sterNiX> nickesh Knight_ bood
<centooos> afarin khastam testet konam
<sterNiX> pas chi fek kardi centooos !!
<centooos> sterNiX, man to in sat asan fk nemikonam:D
<sterNiX> centooos☣ saate ghablesh fek kardi alan dari ro mikoni
<sterNiX> motoghaleb!
<centooos> sterNiX, adame goshne asan halo rozesh malom nis
<sterNiX> man taze alan sobohne nahar sham khordam centooos !
<sterNiX> alaki bahone nayar!!
<centooos> sterNiX, khosh behalet khoshmaze bod?
<sterNiX> hanoz hazm nashode centooos
<sterNiX> vali mozesh bad nabod
<centooos> sterNiX, moz na alan dosesh nadaram
<sterNiX> centooos☣ yezar bash ashna shi, dosesh khahi dasht!:D
<centooos> sterNiX, bashe ro harfet hesab mikonam ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-19
<arman> salam be hame
<arman> ubuntu 12.10 omad
<arman> hala benazare shoma DVD sho dl konam ya hamon CD pishfarz ro
<arman> ?
<arman> salam
<arman> salam
<arman> salam
<arman> ye sal
<arman> farghe noskhe DVD ubuntu ba noskhe adish chiye?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-20
<bahare> سلام بچه ها
<bahare> شما میدونین خطای prefix not set برای چیه؟؟؟
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<royaflash> ye soal
<royaflash> chetor mishe ppa ro ezafe kard be debian
<h0n3st> ‎royaflash, http://www.khattam.info/howto-add-launchpad-ubuntu-ppa-in-debian-squeeze-testing-2010-11-13.html
<bahare> بچه ها کسی می دونه ارور زیر به چه معنیه و چه جوری میشه حلش کرد؟
<bahare> حقثبهط دخف سثف
<bahare> ببخشید
<bahare> prefix not set
<microm2> distributed ubunta
<M522> سلام
<M522> می‌خواست‌م فونت‌ها رو واسه همه‌ی کاربرها به اشتراک ب‌ذارم؛ چه‌طور تو /usr/share/fonts کپی کن‌م؟
<M522> ب‌بخش‌ین کس‌ی می‌دون‌ه تو ترمینال چی باید ب‌نویس‌م تا فونت‌ها تو مسیر
<M522> .واسه همه کپی ش‌ن
<M522> مسیر /usr/share/fonts
#ubuntu-ir 2012-10-21
<btral> salam
<btral> chetor be grep begam ke soton 3 ro ke equal ba 1.2.2.2 hast print kone?
<McPels> سلام
<McPels> اوبونتوی ۱۲.۰۴ را درحالت
<McPels> nomodset
<McPels> نصب کردم (چون در حالت عادی بالا نمیومد)
<McPels> الان که نصبشده
<McPels> بعد از این کهتوی گراب انتخابش میکنم
<McPels> صفحه قاطی پاتی میشه!
<McPels> چه کار کنم؟
<bizhanMona> HI Anyone here?
<m55555522> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-15
<goli> Hello Mellissa
<Mina> salam
<Mina> wireless pci dar kali linux j mede?
<Mina> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Mina> نشسه دهسف ئشدخ قشادشئشه نخدث
<Mina> kasi nest mano rahnamiiiiiiiiiiiii koooooooooneeeeeeee
<odyseh> salam
<odyseh> hiiiiiiiiii
<odyseh> سلااااااااااام
<odyseh> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-16
<yaser-16> سلام،سوال عجیب: ورژن نرم افزار هایی که توی مخازن اوبونتو 13.10بتا 2 هستن،ممکنه با مال 13.10 فاینال فرق داشته باشه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-17
<MHA152> ‏‫‏ ‫‏‫سلام من می خوام از hurd استفاده کنم بنظر شما توزیع آرچ بهتره یا دبیان؟
<peymanp> hi
<peymanp> salam be hamegi
<peymanp> ubuntu roye system man be sorete live miyad bala vali to nasb gir mide va nasb nemishe
<peymanp> kasi midone chera baad az entekhab keshvar baraye zaman
<iop_> esme ubunti jadid farsis chie
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-18
<nimawave> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-10-19
<tux_> سلام به همگی
<tux_> من درایور گرافیک و از سایت انویدیا گرفتم بعد از نصب
<tux_> tty ها
<tux_> دیگه کار نمیکنن!
<tux_> چرا؟
<JAVACODER> to in linux hameh chera ba in graphic ha moshkel daran !!!!
<tux_> لپ تاپای قدیمی بیش تر باهاش مشکل دارن
<tux_> ولی جدیدا لینوکس رو بیش تر ساپورت میکنن
<mohammad> salam
<Guest44294> کسی هست اینجا ی کمک کنه؟ ):
<Guest44294> من یه اشتباه بزرگ کردم اوبونتو رو نصب کردم
<Guest44294> ۲ روزه الاف شدم
<Guest44294> سلااااااااااااااام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-13
<cloner> slm
<mhntah> kasi hast?
<Guest2801> salam
<Guest2801> is any one here
<Guest2801> i have question about ubuntu booting process
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-14
<rahim_> سلام من تو نصب hosts در اوبونتو تو vmware مشکل پیداکردم کسی می تونهکمک بده
<MasterPiece> rahim_, salam
<MasterPiece> rahim_, http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<rahim_> من عکس اشکالاتمو به ایمیل امید عالمی فرستادم آیا این فرد با این مجموعه ارتباط داره
<Azitrex> ba kodom majmoe ?
<rahim_> برپا سازی کلاستر MPICH2 در اوبونتو
<rahim_> تهیه کننده: امید عالمی  omid.alemi@gmail.com
<Azitrex> un che rabti be in dareh ?!
<rahim_> وقتی میزنم sudo apt-get install nfs-server پیغام میده E: unable to locate package nfs-server
<rahim_> آیا امکانش هست تماس تلفنی داشته باشم
<Azitrex> kheir
<rahim_> الان که کشورم ایرانه میزنم sudo apt- get install nfs-client بعد چند خط پیغام Err http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com ...      could not resolve 'ir.archive .ubuntu.com میده  ایا ربطی داره ؟
<vnn_> salam
<rahim_> سلام شما راه حلی برای اشکالاتی که گفتم دارید
<rahim_> salam kasi hast soalemano darmorede vmware , ubentu javab bede?
<Guest27173> salam
<Guest27173> سلام
<Guest27173> کسی هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-15
<ramin> salam :d
<ramin> kasi hast ?
<royaflash> salam
<Sobhan> salam
<Sobhan> kasi hast ?
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Sobhan> doostan man ye moshkeli baram be vujud umade
<Sobhan> emkanesh hast rahnamaE konid ?
<anoNxeRo> !ask| Sobhan
<lubotu3> Sobhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sobhan> ;)
<Sobhan> man alan user 'e windows 7am
<Sobhan> 3 ta partition daram tou windows 7 , ke yekish 40GB 'e mikham ekhtesas bedamesh be ubuntu 14.04.1
<Sobhan> vaqti ke ubuntu ro boot mikonamesh o page e nasb miyad
<Sobhan> rou Someone Else click mikonam
<Sobhan> vali be jaye 3 ta partition
<Sobhan> 1 partition neshunam mide ke hajmesh ba hajme kolle hard barabare
<Sobhan> harja ham gashtam
<Sobhan> natunestam bbinam moshkel az kojast o chetori OK mishe
<Sobhan> az shoma doostan kasi midune ? :)
<anoNxeRo> someone else?
<Sobhan> mikham kenare windows nasbesh konam
<Sobhan> Something Else
<Sobhan> :D
<Sobhan> sorry :)
<anoNxeRo> ye aks begir upload kon
<Sobhan> http://up.ashiyane.org/images/wnivw09ziaept9imnt.jpg
<Sobhan> bbakhshid yekam tool keshid :)
<Sobhan> inja alan ye partition 750GB ei neshun mide
<Sobhan> vali man 1 partition 100GB ei
<Sobhan> ye partition 'e 600GB 'ei dashtam .
<anoNxeRo> ok sab kon
<anoNxeRo> Sobhan, chandta hdd dari?
<Sobhan> 1 hard Eternal 'e laptop 'e dg
<Sobhan> joz un 1 external ham daram
<Sobhan> vaqti vasl mikonam
<Sobhan> tou in safhe neshun midatesh
<anoNxeRo> harde khode systemet chandtast?
<anoNxeRo> 750?
<Sobhan> aha tedad partition ha
<Sobhan> 750 GB
<Sobhan> tedad partition ha 3
<anoNxeRo> inja nemidonam chera neshon nemide
<Sobhan> doostan , man ubuntu 14.04.1 ro nasb kardam vali grub nasb nashode , yanii belafasele windows 7 boot mishe va gozine ei bara ubuntu nadare , che konam ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-16
<yestoday> hi
<yestoday> any one here?
<yestoday> I have a Q
<yestoday> Bye
<yestoday> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-17
<MeysamAmini> Hi
<MeysamAmini> کسی این‌جا هست؟
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, /msg?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, any time
#ubuntu-ir 2014-10-18
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<moghadam> سلام کسی هست جواب بده؟
<MasterPiece> moghadam, read the topic
<MasterPiece> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<moghadam> ممنون تازه فهمیدم ماجرا چیه
<moghadam> باشه چشم رعایت میشه
<MasterPiece> moghadam, :)
<farid> یدونه نرم افزار از اینترنت گرفتم میخوام نصب کنم چه کنم
<farid> یدونه نرم افزار از اینترنت گرفتم میخوام نصب کنم چه کنم
<MasterPiece> farid, che narm afzari?
<MasterPiece> windows ei hast ya linuxi?
<MasterPiece> :D
<farid> لینوکس عزیزم
<farid> تو دوباره تو سیتستم منی؟؟؟
<MasterPiece> :D
<MasterPiece> na oon baraye in bood ke havaset ro jam koni faghat ;)
<farid> خب حالا چیکیار کنم
<MasterPiece> extension e file et chie? exe? ba wine nasbesh kon
<MasterPiece> age kollan hadafet JDK hast, openjdk ro search kon to terminal
<MasterPiece> apt-cache search openjdk
<farid> ببین من الان یه فایل دارم فرمتش gz
<farid> یه فولدرم دارم که باز توش یه سری فایله به نام binو...
<farid> masterpiece
<MasterPiece> http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-do-i-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-12
<heartagramir> سلام
<heartagramir> کسی از تیم مدیریت هست؟
<ASDF_> ASDF
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-13
 * Rome slaps Rome around a bit with a large fishbot
<FFDR> H! bar D00stan
<Guest39585> salam
 * Guest99343 slaps ashkan around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-14
<Daniel__> Hi!!
<ali_> join
<ali_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-15
<A92> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-10-18
<aligamer_h> سلام
<aligamer_h> :/
<aligamer_h> hi
<S_faraday> salam
<S_faraday> ashkan:
<S_faraday> hame botan inja?
<farshid_> salam
<farshid_> kasi mitone ye komaki bekone
<farshid_> ls /dev/usb mizanam
<farshid_> error mideh
<farshid_> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-17
<alabd14313> سلام بچه ها!
<alabd14313> چت فارسی من رو به درستی دریافت میکنید یا به لاتین بنویسم؟
<alabd14313> Hello, o you recieved my persian chars or I write in latin?
<alabd14313> Radio silence or no-fly zone?
<alabd14313> Can anyone help me to publish 3 books?
<alabd14313> Do you want help me on these books?
<alabd14313> Hello friends!
<alabd14313> Can anyone help me?
<alabd14313> Can anyone help me, boys?
<iraj> alabd14313: ask your qeustion
<alabd14313> I have three books, can anyone help me publish them
<iraj> alabd14313: what are their titles?
<alabd14313> libreoffice writer, calc and math
<alabd14313> about 2000 pages
<alabd14313> فارسی داری یا لاتین بنویسم؟
<iraj> alabd14313:  farsi daram
<alabd14313> از لینوکس تفریحی استفاده میکنی یا منحصرا
<iraj> alabd14313: برای کار و فان استفاده می کنم تنها سیستم عاملیه که دارم
<alabd14313> میتونم شغلتون رو بپرسم؟
<alabd14313> دانشجو هستید یا برنامه نویس یا هیچ کدوم؟
<iraj> alabd14313: programmer
<iraj> va danesh amuz
<iraj> *daneshjoo
<alabd14313> وقت، حوصله یا سماجت داری؟
<iraj> alabd14313:  نه والا. کلی برنامه ریزی دارم از قبل . بادی انجامشون بدم
<alabd14313> نترس کتاب آمادهی چاپه
<iraj> alabd14313: اها. خیلی خوبه
<alabd14313> آهاو لقمه آماده میچسبه نه
<iraj> alabd14313: بازمن وقت ندارم ^_^
<iraj> alabd14313: هنوز همکاریم با پروژه gnu مونده .
<alabd14313> والا من که هرچی تو گشتم نتونستم یه مرد پیدا کنم که اهل عمل باشه نه فقط حرف
<alabd14313> یه سال صبح تا ۱۱ شب وقتم رو گرفت ارزشش رو نداره؟
<alabd14313> تو این روو و اون فروم در به در دنبال هم زبونا گشتم اثری ندیدم
<alabd14313> گشتم نبود ... نگرد نیست
<iraj> alabd14313: باید کسی  علاقه داشته باشه به تکنولوزی ها.
<iraj> یا کسب و کارش با این نرم افزارها باشه.
<alabd14313> ساکن تهرونی یا شهرستون؟
<iraj> شهرستون
<alabd14313> میتونم بپرسم کجا؟
<iraj> خوزستان
<alabd14313> این سوالا رو میپرسم چون خیلی ها اولش هستن اما یهو تنهات میذارن
<alabd14313> هستی یا نه؟
<iraj> alabd14313: توی  گروه تلگرام لاگ تهران پست گذاشتی؟
<iraj> کامل مرحله ای که کتابت قرار داره رو توضیح بده و زمینه ای هم که نیاز به همکاری داره توضیح بده
<alabd14313> اهل تلگرام نیستم.
<iraj> در نهایت اگر سودی بصورت مادی یا معنوی قراره به همکارها برسه توضیح بده
<iraj> مثلا اسمشون توی کتاب ثبت می شه بعنوان نویسنده؟ لازمه پولی هم بپردازن؟ سودی هم دارن؟
<alabd14313> کتابها آماده چاپه و فقط ناشر میخواد و یکی که پیگیر ناشر تو تهران باشه
<alabd14313> سابقه همکاریتون برای گنو چی بود. یکم بگو تا بریم سرغ باقی مطالب
<iraj> alabd14313:عضو کامیونیتی مترجمین گوگل هستم گنو رو هم تازه  شروع کنم
<iraj> alabd14313: بصورت رایگان و بدون چشم داشت هروقت فری تایم داشتم کمک می کنم
<alabd14313> با لیبره آفیس چند وقت کار کردی
<iraj> من برم سر کارم ;)
<iraj> alabd14313: در حد داکیومنت نویسی خیلی ساده دو سال هست
<iraj> البته مستنداتن پروزه کارشناسیم رو هم با لیبره نوشتم
<iraj> بگمونم ۳ سال قبل بود
<alabd14313> یه ماهیه یه ناشر پیدا کردم. سعی میکنم تو  همین کانال خبر بدم
<alabd14313> ممنونم. فعلا خداحافظ
<Nim4> سلام دوستان شب خوش
<Nim4> می خواستم بدونم روی لپتاپ قدیمی با رم ۱ گیگ چه توزیعی از لینوکس رو تصب کنم ؟
<Nim4> زوبونتو؟
<Nim4> لینکس مینت؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-18
<mostafa> salam
<mostafa> kasi rooye 16.10 error compiz migire ?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-19
<jaye5935> salam vaghteton bekheyr
<jaye5935> khobin ?
<moosavi> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-20
<kolidor> Hi
<kolidor> الو؟
<shangul> q
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-21
<snull> :/
<shangul> ???
<shangul> hi javadkhof
#ubuntu-ir 2016-10-23
<pedram> سلام کسی هست ؟
<hooman> salam
<parsa_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-16
<Hexboy> سلام
<Hexboy> یه سوال در مورد git داشتم
<Hexboy> چطور میتونیم یه فایل رو به ریپو اضافه کنیم که فقط حالت اولیش تو پروژه باشه و تغییراتش ذخیره نشه؟
<Hexboy> مشکل دور زده شد :)
<Hexboy> شب خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-18
<kkjjhhgg> 0/
<nikdel> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-19
<farzad> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-22
<AmirHosseinWP> سلام
<AmirHosseinWP> کسی هست؟
<oomph> exit
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-16
<Peyam> samo aaa aa
<Peyam> kie kie dar mizane
<Peyam> daro ba lengar mizane
<TahaCodes> سلام دوستان
<TahaCodes> کسی برای داغ شدن لپ تاپ های لینوکسی را حلی داره؟
<locodir-user> Hello
<locodir-user> Kasi nes?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-10-20
<amir_> salam. man passwrodam ro nemitunam recover konam, chon email e ghadimi estefade mikardam. che kar bayad kard?
<amir_> موقع لاگین بهم میگه خطا رد بانک اطلاعاتی
<amir_> در
<fgnbg> سلام من تازه واردم
<fgnbg> چطور میشه ابونتو رو روی فلش نصب کنم کهبا فلش بیاره بالا
<fgnbg> نمیخوانم روی لب تاب نصب کنم
<fgnbg> ????????
#ubuntu-ir 2019-10-17
<parisa>  استفاده نمکنیم  .h  از  stdafx.h مانند iostream در پایان c++سلام . چرا در برنامه نویسی
#ubuntu-ir 2019-10-18
<geek> سلام، وقتی با whois میخوایم مشخصات صاحب دومین رو پیدا کنیم ولی اطلاعات دومین پنهان شده چیکار میشه کرد؟ شنیدم میشه به شرکتی که دومین توش ثبت شده ایمیل زد و ازشون اطلاعات خواست؟ درسته؟
<commits> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2019-10-20
<shahab1> salam
<shahab1> payamam miad ?
<shahab1> :)
<kk> Hello
